# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Enter The Other World

## Necco

*remake*


In case you didn’t know, Future fantasies are ideal dreams. They are not real dreams. They are ideal dreams for when you become lucid and have dream control.
_Dream control_ is a dream beyond lucid. Dream control is a dream where you display you’re dream powers. 

I plan to have advanced dreams, I want the control. I will be strongest in my dreams.
Should I tell you a little bit about myself.....Ok
Like to cook
worry to much
watch Avatar the last air Bender - T.V. show
The last Dream control dream I had was a week ago. from Feb. 17
B-day is Feb. 18
Love the community
Love to read other peoples dreams



_Welcome to Necco's dream Journal_

----------


## Necco

*Pink Rope*

Even the fog didn’t stop me from seeing the black figure under the dark bridge. 
In that instant the sun gave a 12 o’clock signal to my brain, high contrast.




The darks where dark and the lights where very bright. So bright that I couldn’t see what was on the other side of the bridge. Only the figure blocked my jogging path.  Don’t ask me what it was. But I did vision a black demon boy. I could see his eyes staring at me.  I had some urge to continue that path and come face to face with this beast. All those moments I cam closer I felt smaller. The closer, the more fear. I wanted to sneak around him by the time we met shoulders.  It didn’t work that way. His head must have made a 360 by the time I got around him because the eyes hooked my neck. I made a mistake when I started to jog away from the figure. I saw myself slowing down so I began to run.  I turned my head to see the thing heading straight for me. I tripped on the sidewalk facing my enemy.  He took one step and lashed the pink rope into the air, slung it around my throat.
I saw a light blue van drive by. The situation I was in seemed to be noticeable for miles, but the van drove by. …………………isolation sunk in.

----------


## Necco

*Red Hotel*



<span style="color:#009900">My sister and a few friends are in this dream. Sunny day out side. We are in a hotel UN supervised. Red wallpaper everywhere.  I think we were searching other rooms for the fun of it. And I do remember how we got caught. We all met up in the last room and opened a door to a room filled with bad people. So bad that once they saw us they ran to us and started to rape the girls. It was a hostile escape because with the 10 people I was with 4 survived into the lobby downstairs with me. I remember keeping my sister by my side. And the hole gang of people from that room came into the lobby looking for us. It was almost a dangerous hide and seek game which is taken to the next level in a dream a few replies down. Afterwards the people caught everyone except me. I saw a sad look on my sister’s face as the man threw her into the elevator.
When I caught the mans glance I knew I was in trouble so I begin to run. I saw a nearby window and decided to break it. The first tries where futile with a TV remote, but the chair was a BingGo!
I surely crawled out that window into the outside world leaving all my family and friends behind.[/SIZE]

----------


## Necco

<strike>Atomic Last Day</strike>

Mom sister and I walk a buzy street to a 7 eleven. I saw the red lights of many cars go by. Its late at night and we all planed to grab a donut or something. The street lights where orange, its was warm out side, around 11 oclock. The mood was set and the unexpected happened.




There was a bright flash 2 times.  I braced my self-leaving my mom and sister walking off in a daze. And the wave of  enormous pressure hit everyone. You saw it in the distance,  It expanded beyond what you saw in the sky. This was the day..
These force field blasts made everyone go completely crazy. 
The cars crashed everywhere around me. People started running in the street at on going cars. I lost my family in the heat of the moment. My plans and thoughts where going crazy&#33; I couldnt think straight at all&#33; The chaos was worse on the second wave. The glass from the buildings burst into thousands of pieces scaring the hell out of my spirit.
I felt very weak, all the people fell down as the blast knocked all balance. The cries roared over the land. I continue to stay in this spot and watch the suffering people. The sirens went off in the distance. 
I saw a solider appear around the seven eleven closing his ears screaming at me to do something.
The solders dialog was very weak.              BUT THATS NOT IT




Space thunders
And the heavens RAIN
            (my thoughts)
_My life long dreams havent accrued yet
I cant die now&#33;
Were do I go, I have to hide
I love my family
That secret of my life is now on my burden&#33;
I feel guilt now,
I feel guilt now,
I FEEL GUILT NOW

Please give me another chance_.. and the silent reply  no

----------


## Necco

Fairy ODDS</span>

<span style="color:#000099">_I simply woke in a joyful experience on the crystal blue waters of the islands.



Clouds I go through on a straight path leading nowhere. I fly straight through clouds and enjoy the beautiful view. The water is crystal clear and the sun is shinning very bright. There is no high contrast but an even reality look. In a short distance there were a green and pink ball flying along with me. I smiled the full ride, which felt like 10 min. I didnt fly high or low. It was perfect. And a dream like this comes once in a lifetime for me._

----------


## Necco

*-----------------------------------------------Forward-------------*

this is not a night mare. I just want to make a few qoutes.
For the past 3 nights I have had many dreams. And for somereason I don&#39;t write them down, and they fade in the days. 

Remember I have a lot of Experience with lucid, and dream control because I have been working with dreams since I was 6.  Now I am only 17 and still have a longway to go. Along with the lucid dreaming, meditation, and Awareness my dream landscapes no longer have that purple elephant. Which I would identify in a second.
For some reason my brain wants to give me a hard time and make things altra realistic. which is somewhat ok.
HENCE my regular dreams seldom have a good plot. Something understandable and reasonable.
thanks for reading 
lets get back to the stories

*-------------------------------------------------Forward------------------*

----------


## Necco

Illusion Stealer</span>

<span style="color:#006600">Dont get mad because the dream is very confusing
An anonymous person working with my sister and I are in are old house.
(Picture coming soon)
 An old women lived in are old house which is strangle decorated the same way it was when we lived there. The women was ugly, wore a purple flowered dress. Cranky lady,
We tried to stay out her way.. Us 3 where coming out of are hiding places from a game of hide and seek. Its a sunny day outside High contrast. For some crazy reason we began to grab things out the house and pack it 
into are grandmas jeep.



 I remember bringing only two items, a plant and a box. After that we were ready to call it a day. So the old women walked out the front door and saw us put the last thing into the jeep. She screams, what the hell do you think youre doen, hell no, hell no, put my @#&#036;% back&#33; I stared at her in amazement while drinking a glass of water that miraculously appeared out of nowhere. At the last drop of water in the cup the ice cubes turned into shoes.  There was an illusion that shoes where in the glass cup I drunk out of. I felt confused and almost sparked a lucid but the womens voice blocked that thought.  you have got to be kidding me, are those my shoes, and are they getting wet, what is wrong with you, blah blah blah.

----------


## Necco

Old man Could Have</span>

A sunny hot day. The distance is blurred but the building and parking lot near was crystal clear. If you looked up you could see the wind blowing the tree leafs left and right. The sun focused on this parking lot.  There where cars on the lot followed along with 2 old men working on one.  



<span style="color:#006600">Remember if I show you a picture its no catching the exact feel and site of the landscape. I just want to have a narrowed picture similar to mines. With this picture there is no parking lot which is in my dream. And there was a building to my left along with cars.

Anyway, I guess I was a salesperson walking to this people to sell them peanuts. I was talking to one of the men and I remember pushing him to his limit, or at least until he grabbed his shot gun.  Cause as soon as I saw it, I was getting out of dodge.  The man was hollering, Get that boy, come back here&#33; I found my self running into the woods. 
The man continued running after me, and I finally trip as always. And I start running up a hill that leads into a chain of apartments. I looked back to find the man almost in grabbing range when the strangest thing happened. Turns out we where only a few yards away from the lot. And when the old man took his big leap a huge plastic air ball broke his jump. And the man was tumbling down the hill which looked painful.



I began to run away faster. And I found my self in a street shaded by lots of trees. I continue running until I felt like I was far enough from the old man.
To make a long story short I accidentally walked into a park where the police trapped me. They all pointed there guns sirens everywhere, black suits screaming, put youre bloody hands on the ground which where bloody. If you have played grand theft auto you know what I am talking about. After the sweet getaway U are surrounded by cop cars. You make one wrong move and busted&#33;&#33;&#33;






----------------------------------------------------------------Forward----------------------------------------

This is not a night mare, I want to say that from feb 17 every dream you see are from Oct. 2006 and up.
I will quote from now on the real dates of these dreams
sorry for confusion


-----------------------------------------------------------------Forward------------------------

----------


## Necco

&#33; A 2007 Fantasy &#33;       </span> 


<span style="color:#CC0000">Once you have identified youre dreaming, and have a stable outlook on dream control, try this out.
So you do your dream spin, chant, run or whatever to change the landscape into an open highway. Youre on top of a truck going at its top speed. In the distance you see another truck heading towards you. The 2 trucks are on a head on collision course and you are in the middle of it. But youre not scared. This is something you plan to happen. So lets enjoy whats about to happen. If youre sympathetic like me youll take the driver out both trucks before you do this.  
 And the moment of truth, the truck bumpers are only 3 yards apart, a perfect amount of space to hop in
Spread your arms generating an incredibly strong invisible field wall on both sides of your hands.

----------


## Necco

1#st Death</span>

<span style="color:#339999">July 2004,
I assume that you know what and old folks home is. 
The moment I noticed it was a home I knew I was dreaming, and planned to discover the world after this sip of water.
And In the very entrance of one of these buildings is where I was shot. In the entrance was a water fountain that glittered from the suns light. I bent over to take a drink. The only thing tha separated me from the lobby and the perpetrators were to glass doors. And when I bent over to get this water I looked in the corner of my eye to see a 2 dark figures. One had a gun. I turned my back to this monster and they pulled the trigger more than once. I remember falling to the ground.

----------


## Necco

Fathers Last day</span>

<span style="color:#009900">Its dark out side the stars are out blah blah blah, its beautiful, Im with my family.
So we all look veiw the milkyway from the drive way.
A mist of clouds began to block are view
and I got worried.
and guess what happens next
The heavens rain
Its way to hard to describe the fireball colliding with the power post, 
and its blast lighting up the grass and the trees around it,
 the force sending the 50 foot electric line crippled to the ground in a murderess quake.

----------


## Necco

Flash

Back in 2003....

I woke up to the flickering light in my bedroom.
I sit there in the bed hoping nothing weird to happen
And I spoke too soon
The head for a chopped doll baby began to hover on the side of my bed.
The neck area leaked a purple wine
The eyes were as pale as table dust.
Strangely I dismissed the phenomenon and hoped out of bed. 


And as a consequence gravity was increased over my shoulders. My brain was trying to grab my attention with the chopped head, and since I ignored it.
 I guess the dream wasnt over

I simply had to look for help, or one of a family member inside the house. And I heard the laughter of my sister in the basement 2 floors away. Each step was slow, and it wasnt until the second step when impatience kicked in. It wasnt until the second step when I heard the demon in the other room with a closed door, searching for me.
So time goes by and I am on the second floor. 
Very stupidly I call out, Hey ass hole, Im down here.
Suddenly the wait lifted and I heard the stomps of the beast above my head rushing to get at me.  
I shifted my weight into the basement finding my sister again
She is a few yards away on a couch watching TV, laughing, joking, as if she doesnt see me.
But I continue to travel her way at least for comfort. 
And as I touch her arm, the stomping foot steps of the beast hit the stairwell. 
And as it pears around the corner its invisible   
Or so I thought
Because in a fraction of a second .
I saw it.

----------


## Necco

--------------------------------------forward------------------------

hello again, this is not a nightmare
I want to inform you on the dream "FLASH"
once I woke up I was  pretty scared. 
I had remember writing the dream down, and falling back to sleep, 
directly into the same dream&#33;
and I knew I was dreaming the secind time, so I did try to expel my self forom it.
ofcourse it didnt work.

--------------------------------forward-------------------------------------------

----------


## Necco

------------------------------------forward----------------------------------------

Hey all, this is not a nightmare. I just want to inform everyone on some things.
First off, officially in MARCHI will start writing down my recent dreams.
For now I am writing down my past dreams until so

I have fixed the red Xed IMAGES

With this next dream dont assume you know exactly what its trying to convey to me. The idea is popped in youre face, so move youre mind a little deeper than what Im telling you.

On the first post I wrote something about DREAM CONTROL. Which means its a dream I had beyond being lucid.

Lastly after 2 faced is my second dream about Martin Lawrence&#33; Both stories are told so dont miss out, The character just had a couple appearances, with an excellent voice. I can still hear the silly mans replies in my head.

-----------------------------------------------------forward-------------------------------------






2 FACE</span>

<span style="color:#339999">You can already guess what happened by just reading the tittle.
This dream my friends, blew me away.
It blew my mind
Its one of those middle of the night things when you gotta pee.
So I turn on the light in the bathroom and the light blinds me
I actually go straight to the mirror, and find two people looking back at me
Two freaken people&#33; 
On my left side was this horrible monster of a boy. I remember seeing red over that side of the face. The eyes where red, the skin was wrinkled badly. The hair was outrageous- and who uses that word anymore



this image isnt really showing what I want............


Of course the other half of my face was absolutely perfect.
Smooth skin, beautiful eyes.  Yes

And in the last moments of the dream, the two faces fought for take over on my body.
And in the end, I won.

----------


## Necco

Martins Highjack</span>

2-3 weeks after 9-11

<span style="color:#339999">Necco and those planes&#33;
Well heres another plane crasher.
So its day time, dont know where I am worldly
But I do know I am in a jail cell.
Some how a monkey pushed a green button opening all the cells releasing the prisoners and I.
So crazily, an airport is literally around the Conner and I step into a buzzy hallway with all the prisoners ready to take a flight across the world. 
I am alone for the moment after I heard Martins voice over the crowd yelling to his girl friend.



Hey baby Im ovea Herr, common lets go&#33; Im bought straight up leave yo black ass here.
Yes he said that exact dialogue and more. So much more that I forgot the moment he said something eles.
We both made eye contact. I saw his GF walk up to him. I saw here wearing a light green dress. Red lipstick with weave all in her hair. She started Ruben all up on Martin, the looked like they was about to drop on the floor and become one, for the hundredth time I bet.
I saw the deep love they had. They had a fiery kiss, well organized, the scene became sloppy when they hit floor. And when I heard the thud of to dropping bodies there became a ram in the bush. Yes the police where yelling GET BACK HERE&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; 
And there was chaos.
The prisoners in red uniform ran everywhere as the alarms went off.
(Lets start to shorten the story)
Basically with a sequence of events I ended up on a plane to Paris with the 2 lovers.
I didnt know much about 9-11 so I assumed a Pakistan guy was on are plane as a pilot.
I saw the guy in the cockpit  but I just didnt catch his full appearance.
So I began to get a little scared and snoop back to my regular seat on the huge plane.
I began to relax. It was a big day..
And just as I did the alarms went off. 



The plane started to tilt.
And it tilted more
And more
Now at 90degrees.

----------


## Necco

*Flying technique*</span>

<span style="color:#339999">January 19, 2006
It’s a boring story but it wouldn’t kill you to read it………


A foggy morning blah blah blah
I am on a school bus nearing a stoplight beside a construction site.  When I looked out the window to my left I saw what might have been 20 yards of flat pavement. The environment in the beginning of the dream told me I was lucid when the bus stopped. And after I saw this pavement I thought hey, that’s a good place to try and fly.


So somehow I exit the bus and walk a short distance to where I wanted to stand and practice.
So I stoop there for a while closing my eyes, waiting a wind to blow my feet off the ground. There where a few breezes I thought I could catch and never did.
I held my breath and jumped lightly into the air. 
And as soon as I open my eyes my feet are on the ground.
Ok I am desperate so I do this about 5-6 times. Still no flying.
And I was mad when I woke up

----------


## Necco

Another 2007 fantasy  </span> 

<span style="color:#CC0000">So the last fantasy wasnt good enough for you.
Ok
Youre in youre bed room and have already identified youre lucid because the furniture is rearranged. 
While youre in your bed I want you to make fire come from your finger tips.
Thats right, fire.

Now I need you to make some type of gun appear. 
Any gun or try this



Light absolutely everything in youre room with the fire
That creates the mood
Afterwards expand your rooms walls by stretching youre arms or something, to give you space.  Then the gun picks it self up and fires several rounds at you.   Do you dodge them? or ....

----------


## Necco

-------------------forward----------------------------
this is not a nightmare

yeah I owe yo people some stories since I had a small delay.
I&#39;m typen them up right now.

Thanks for sticken with me......
Also since there are many journals with color codeing this forward is NECCO&#39;s color code reminder, so you wont have to switch back page to page.

nightmare - black
fantacy- red
regular dream - green
lucid dream  - light blue
dream control - _dark slanted blue_


and again Dream control are actual dreams I have had with dream control. As stated on the web site lucid dreams  and _dreamcontrol_  are 2 tottaly different things.

lastly, dream fantises are the only fake dreams + dreams that you might want to try.
---------------------------forward------------------

----------


## Necco

----------------------forward------------------------
       Hey My people&#33;
Some have said there was an image problem so I will be fixing this soon.
   Recently I have been delayed for two reasons.
Reason 1  every time I logged on to the site it told me there was a data base error, all week. I did fix this little problem though.

Reason2- my dreams havent been so prancy, or the way I want them. My new dreams lately for the past 2 weeks have been absolutely horrible. I have had a few good ones, but the bad out ways it. In other words there is plenty of nightmares to come. And for the past 2 weeks I havent written any of those dreams down yet. For some reason I need a push to write them down. Of course I would write them down if I knew I would forget, so with that said    enjoy
----------------------------------forward-----------------






Black Phone
december 24, 2006

I am in my old house I lived in 3 years ago. The sky is darker than black.  The time is set, and I stand alone on the path to my door step, gaping at the dark open street. Just one dim yellow flickering light a couple yards away was visible. 


And in the dark moments I saw a shadow cast by the light. There was a shadow figure running up towards me. So I stood in the same spot long enough to be called an idiot.  By the time I got in the house I teleported to the kitchen where I saw a black phone laying on the table. So I vaguely dial some number that contacts the police..

----------


## Necco

--------------------------------forward--------------------------------
this is not a nightmare
well If you red Peace rabbit, re-read it because I made modifications to it. I saw some words in displacement of the dream and corrected them. 
If any of the images do not work, refresh the page, or re-open a knew Internet Eplore, Netscape, ect.

I also added dates to the 2 dreams above this reply

A piece of advice that can help play out youre dream fantasies-  once in bed, youre eyes are closed so
            . Be Conscious that sleep is coming.. 
----------------------------------forward---------------------------

No more than 10 sec</span>

<span style="color:#00CCCC">January 10, 2007

The environment was enough to spark lucid.  Im  in an normal parking lot near a normal highway on a sunny day. I start to walk towards a building very slowly.  In fact I figure I might as well run, and with the first step the laws of physics where broken. I take a 3 foot leap and shoot back down to the ground. Why go to a building when you could fly somewhere else? I asked my self.  But that was the only problem.


I jumped almost a million times and couldnt get my feet off the ground, no more than 10 seconds. 
And I was mad.
And I was frustrated
And it solved nothing.

So I finally gave up and stood still until it was time to go.    This dream is almost 5-6 weeks old so I have learned from this mistake.

----------


## Necco

Blue Science</span></span>
<span style="color:#339999">
February 19, 2007

This was a 30 min dream, I dozed off while reading a book.
Soon as I enter the environment I knew I was dreaming
This dream is very confusing so bear with me. I prefer you not read it.
So this dream starts off with a graded test paper. 68.57% 
Yes I remember those exact numbers, which is absolutely crazy.
Those exact numbers where written in blue pen ink.
I am in science class and decide to absorb what my brain was trying to show me.
I saw all sorts of crazy things. Upside down clocks, upside down desks words written on the chalkboard, ECT.
Turning my head to watch the actions of my science teacher who has a blue spotlight over her head. Shes by a window experimenting with water and air. 

 She has a nice size jug, filled with crystal blue water.
She drops a blue ball into the jug and grabs an air pump. 
Overall I paid attention to the colors. 
Colors I new that were unbelievable and I couldnt see in real life.

----------


## Necco

_Stalking Red_</span>
_January 2,2007_

_<span style="color:#000099">I open my eyes to this forest.
And it is absolutely beautiful

I can smell the fresh air
I knew it was a dream. 
Because as I walked down that path. The grass and leaves moved away from me. As if it where in my way. 
After the first 3 steps I couldnt go anymore without taking on last look at the environment.  

I saw birds fly high above the sky.
And this red robin caught my eye on a tree branch. 
In the birds last moments, I took a very good mental picture in my head.

Then the pressure from the bullet blew it away half way across the sky. 
I had forgotten that I live in a world with guns.
Someone had popped the bird with a sniper rifle.
I knew I had complete control in this dream so I tried really hard not to lose control. 
.But it didnt work.
I simply spread my hands, bending all the trees and grass directly away from the perpetrator or perpetrators.  I sensed there was a large amount of men in the woods. And reality check came to me that they were stalking me in the forest. The scene literally becomes a critical because I am losing dream control. And after recent study with my dreams in the real world I found it common to lose power when youre not focused on the situation.
I tired to focus but there was to many people. When I turned around there was at least 100 people a short distance away. So I stood In the same spot hoping for another dream faze.
The trees began to catch fire, and I start to think about what I should do.
First I close my hands, rebending the trees and grass back to normal also stoping the fire . To my left was pretty big tree so I decided to climb it. In about 3-4 leaps I made it to the top. I couldnt see a damn thing with all the sticks in the way, but I decided to just stay and hide. I began to hear whispers in the distance as they closed in. 

I continued to wait until there was silence..
Whats this, someone decided to throw a rock by the tree. So I stared a little harder. A little harder. The rock was green, and had some man made ripples on it. I quickly knew what it really was, and thought it was to late. But with all the little dream control I had, I climbed down from the tree, took the bomb, and flung it a little to high in the air. 
And the bomb went off._

----------


## Necco

--------------------------Forward---------------------------
this is not a nightmare.
Dream control are actual dreams 
They are lucid dreams, but not just a lucid dream. 
Dream control is actually controlling things at your will. 

Anyway, I just want to say that I will start A new set of my newest dreams, starting from feb.20.
they&#39;ll be displayed in about 2 days
I will be typing up a new story every day. 
And usually when I don&#39;t have a new dream, either it was completly stupied or I just didn&#39;t want to think about the dream at the time. *Thanks for READING NECCOS JOURNAL.*
-------------------------Forward----------------------------

----------


## Necco

A Crazy Day
February 30 2007

This is the night demos visited my house again. So I walk out of the living room scared to death in my BJs because a lamp just threw itself at me. As I walked out the lamp was coming at me but I dodged it.  I walk over to me mom in the bathroom putting here makeup on. She told me she was going somewhere. And it was nearly 4:57am. So I look at her as if shes crazy. By the way the bathroom was completely organized except form the mirror. It was on a different wall. After I told here what happened with the lamp, she told me I should tell them to go away. And she must really be on drugs because that really doesnt work.  I walk back in the living room and find my sister in the kitchen washing dishes. And behind her was a black plastic bag labeled shoes.

  I remember it in black and blue ink. After wards I walked in the living room and said repeatedly demons go away, demons go away At least until I felt a very heavy hand over my mouth. I dropped to the floor and started to crawl back to my mother and the faster I moved the slower I got.

----------


## Necco

The haunted elevator
March 1 2007

Lets face it who wants to be in a hunted elevator.
My grandma sister and I walked into a haunted house. Its the stroke of 2am and Im already scared. There are dark trees everywhere with hundreds of sticks, not a leaf in site. As soon as we walk in my grandma tells my sister and I to go pick out a room. I am looking at my grandma now, to see how crazy she really is. She looks back at me with a serious face, turns back around and walks away. So I stood in the entrance of the house watching her disappear into the dark. Lets describe the house a little. There are no lights, the floor is dark brown and 100% squeaky. The only light you got was from the stars shining through the window, and how ridiculous was that&#33; So I just wandered off into the house until I met up with this elevator. Something told me not to walk in it, but I did anyway because there was a light. I decide to hit the down button in this old crusty dusty, dilapidated, wood chipped elevator.  And guess what happened.

So as the elevator went spiraling down out of control of course I couldnt get out so I panicked and pressed all the buttons. I dont think I could have gotten any stupider. But anyway the elevator stopped and the door opens. I see my grandma in the distance. I run to her without slowing down. After screaming at her about what happened in the elevator, and giving her the house is haunted speech, she agreed we leave. And we couldnt find the exit.

----------


## Necco

The Yellow Grass</span>
_<span style="color:#000099">March 2 2007

This night my mind raced with dreams everywhere. 
But my last dream was the most noticeable. I already identified I was lucid so I was ready for action.
I am in an open field early in the morning. 
There is a high yellow contrast everywhere. I can see as far as the horizon, and just behind me where two huge mountains.

 This picture dosen&#39;t catch the feel of the dream. 60-75%
the grass was much greener, and it was morning

As I walk from the mountain into the field people come to greet me. There where at least 10, and including a leader. The leader surprisingly knew I was lucid&#33; He had powers too. So we all walked in the field talking. The leader walked up to me and said,
 So, can you raise the grass above are heads with what great power there is in youre hands. Can you feel the animals under are feet. I agree you can as so can I. Go to the mountain high above the trees and tell me how cold it is. I told the leader I would send some of the people that was with us to go to the mountain. After he said this only him and I continued to walk in the field. I think he wanted us to be alone. So I continue to raise and lower the grass in the field repeatedly then I woke up

This dream taught me a good lesson on dream control. It taught me to be thoughtful and peaceful.
Ok, I DID have second thoughts about these people because I never saw there faces. There whole body was dark and the morning sun had no effect on them.
If I would have known better, I was walking with my enemy, or the guy who was in the dream PINK ROPE._

----------


## Necco

accident reply sorry

----------


## Necco

-----------Forward------------
Hello dream views, its been a while since I posted. 
Well the good news is that I have lots of new dreams to jot down.
The bad news is that my mom has recently been in the hospital 
Hence I have put this journal on hold for a while.
But I am back&#33;   So get ready

-------------Forward--------------

----------


## Necco

Motor Hulk Parking lot</span>
February 25, 2007  

_<span style="color:#3333FF">Have you ever heard of the mad cow disease?
Well this was a mad car disease 

Thats right, the cars in this dream had minds of their own. One in particular a silver porch  tries to run me over in a parking lot. 


Sunny day outside grass is green dawn approaching. After I dodged a couple full speed attacks I understood that I was dreaming. The porch now shifts into reverse positioning itself for another attack. I looked down and saw a thumb tack which was considered an antidote in this dream. All I had to do was poke the porch with the needle and it would stop its hectic ways. So I manage to throw the tack hard enough to puncture the metal of the car. And it stops.
As I look around the lot I see numerous cars everywhere, thinking on of them also had the disease. So I stretch out my hands and arms using some magical force that pushes all the vehicles away. 

I was ready to start practicing some big time dream control. 
But something told me to watch the dream unfold. 

As I walk out the parking lot entrance guess who shows up on a motorcycle behind me. 
Hulk Hogan&#33;

In a red bandana whit huge signalizes. He just rode past me disappearing around the Conner.

Afterwards I walked into a small tunnel.  Cars drove by and the scene was great.  Looking at the 3 poor little boys across the street stifled me. 
And the 3 gay men walking behind me with a womanish laugh, I looked upon with a snare. _

----------


## Necco

*Anger Expose*
March , 2 , 2007

<span style="color:#009900">I am in an unknown high school, the PE period bell has rung, the hallway clears.  
All except one of my worst long lost enemies. 
The stuck up stubborn ass hole, who thinks the world evolves around him. 
Once we make eye contact he manages to give a threatening message to me, which I responded by walking up to him for an apology.  
He again was contemptuous which pissed me off even more! 
I barley remember the real dialogue, but in the end I screamed my head off at that boy, which scared him to death.  not literal   [/SIZE]




------------------Forward-------------------------
I did a lot of research and have decided to do a small 10-sentence article on lucid dreaming and meditation. Itll be posted after a couple a dreams.
So I can tell you this.
Meditation is a direct link to lucid dreaming.
I meditate roughly 2-5 minutes a day starting in MARCH.
And the results are great. 
If you are a have serious problems with getting lucid, meditating is another answer.

----------------------------Froward---------------------------

----------


## Necco

------------Forward--------------------
Neccos dream color code
black - nightmare
red    - dream fantasy
green - regular dream
light blue - lucid dream
_Dark slanetd blue - dream control_

a fantasy- isnt a real dream its an ideal dream
lucid dreaming- is just nowing you're dreaming
dream control- is puting the power into use
_I'm not forcing u to read everything, read what u want._

-------------------------Forward-----------------------

*
House OF tIGErs  * 
March 13, 2007

I watched a clip of a tiger on a computer in an unknown house.  
I stood back a few feet and at second glance of the computer screen and the tigers jumped out racing toward me. 

This was now a survival dream. 
The movement of the tigers were perfectly matched to a real one. 
So after I dodged a couple crazy attacks in the house a remote in my hand was considered controllable over the tigers. 
I ran to a nearby closet just missing the stripped maniac by a inch. 
The closet was dark but I managed to find a pause button on the remote, and pressed it.

----------


## Necco

---------------------Forward------------------------
If you havent heard of my lucid age, it can very well explain why my dreams are in a way, Complex I think it was age 6 of my first memory of a lucid. I of course didnt know about lucid, but it was a dream with powers. And ever since that day I have been craving that feel of supernatural dream power. Hence, I received a signal to my brain that I cared for my dreams  and ever since that I have recalled most of my dreams.

End of 2006 I searched the net for info on dreams. 2007 I met up with dreamviews.  I also grab 5  min. mediation daily. 

When you scan my dream and influential life, youll find stacked odds of interesting dreams. But of course I have different fazes, and weird stuff going on in my dreams, but Im just picky on certain dreams that meet almost everyones understanding. 
-----------------------Forward------------------------------

----------


## Necco

*Romeo Fight</span>*
March 18 , 2007

<span style="color:#3333FF">I am in my familiar apartment. The furniture is rearranged, it was way to beautiful outside to stay inside. I remember walking up to a window, and outside was a beautiful landscape. Just image a wide green grass patch in center of a bunch a trees. After I saw such a beauty, I recognized I was dreaming. And the fun was about to begin.

Behind me was Romeo, with his sword drawn at me
The blade was very close to my forehead
In all excitement I gasped!
So I remember little dialogue. 
So these next few sentences* (of dialogue only)* are made up, but I just want you to understand the flow of the dream.

Necco:  “wait wait can you give me a moment Romeo. I have to prepare and” – 
Romeo: “there is no need”- he interrupted. 
Necco: “Ok I want to fight to, but it would do you some good to relax for a second while I train for the fight.” 
Romeo: “ make it quick I’m impatient.”- 

I am now sitting at a desk Romeo behind me watching the objects float and weave over my head. 

Necco: “I am ready, and since such a bold face dares to challenge a maker I will hurt you and you will feel my raft”
Romeo: “why waste you’re breath on these frivols speeches, will thou fight or sit womanish in you’re seat. 

Both are swords clashed together loud enough to make a deaf man hear again. 
I took the coffee cup and threw it in his face.
He backed up from the impact and put a dent in the wall. 
His sword was taken from his grip, and I held out my hands in front of me creating an invisible wall halting him. 

Necco: “this fight is over”

----------


## Necco

*Ware Wolf*
March 20 2007

It’s not too hard to guess what’s this dream about. 
The environment, - a sky rise apartment building, top floor in the hallway, a little light, dark outside, carpet below my feet, sister just opened a open door to my left, and I don’t like what I see.
 She enters the room first with little expression, one thing lead to another and a ware wolf appear around the Conner. 

I saw its bright mussels glitter in the flash of a bullet of lightning. It growled at us for a moment. The white eyes stared us down onto are knees. I couldn’t move and the animal was walking toward us. After he made his big leap towards my sister and lashed her with his huge claws I was traumatized.
I managed to have full body control while watching the beast consume her
I ran into the hallway yelling, ‘SOME ON call the police”
Just about everyone living in the building came out to hear my outcries. 
And they all looked at me
Then went back into their rooms. 
I knew I was on my own, so I hesitated when opening the door hideing the wolf.



-------------------Forward----------------------------
yes yes yes alot of my dreams are random like everyone eles.
but I'm just picky about the ones I post on the thread.
------------------Forward-------------------------------

----------


## Necco

Pink Bike
March, 24 2007

<span style="color:#009900">Very very weird dream.

We were being chased by a group of boys.
I was with a cute boy who accompanied me while we ran into a store. Store was called “Shoppers”, open until 2am. Its 1am and there’s only two check out lines open.  Took a shopping cart and drove it around the store while the boy put the items in it. Afterwards I lost him in the store beginning my own journey.  The cart was full of stuff and is I felt the need to speed threw the aisle. I knocked down lots of stuff, including the big pile of fruits that was directly in front of me. 
Once I picked the fruits back up the boy and I exit the store baggless. Its pitch black outside. Both of us saw some people walking up to us. I wasn’t that scared. The tall people ran up to us took my friend’s wallet and jolted off. I said a couple smart remarks, which made them come back for more. My friend got away but the group of people surrounded me.

 Next  faze
I am on an evening school bus ride, foggy outside and the 16 wheeler just made its first stop. Some girl with roller pink skates’ gets off, and impressed everyone by her ability to keep up with the bus. She skated the exact speed  of the bus and did an amazing jump onto a pink bike.  She continues to ride along side the bus until we get to a stop sign were the bus turns. She gets off the bike and walks away, I get off the bus and decide to take her bike for a ride. Once I got on the bike discovered it was too big, and wobbly, so I walked the bike back to its original spot.  And when I got there the owner was there accusing me of stealing the bike. I told her I wasn’t stealing it, and as punishment she made me clean her bike and her bathtub

----------


## Necco

acedint post sorry............................... edit

----------


## Necco

acident post sorry............................... edit

----------


## Necco

*GHOST rider*
July 4 2007

I was in a warehouse, very junky, tools boxes and stuff everywhere. I didnt know where I was going so I started to follow 2 friends of mine. When we got to a bathroom, I started to become lucid. _The bathroom was ridiculously luxurious_, had a beautiful big sink and toilet. I didnt see a tub though. So I enter the bathroom lights are off, observe it for a second and walk up to the mirror. My face was highlighting a red color. Every second it got brighter and brighter. I thought my face was going to melt, surprisingly no.
I opened my mouth to find a blue flame sticking out. At first I THOUGHT I was gonna die, but I remembered the movie ghost rider. _Just a couple seconds latter my head was a lit with fire, but I didnt see a scull!_ 


My friends walked out the bathroom already, so I start to run to catch up. They didnt notice my head was on fire, and that didnt surprise me. *As always the sky could be falling inside a dream and the dream people continue watering their garden.* Anyway where still in the warehouse, walking on this rusty dirty floor bare foot. I didnt see any windows. I wasnt scared at all because I knew I had Ghost Rider Powers. I wanted to test these powers out. I held out my hand, a flame hovered over my palm. " I have these powers of fire so I command you be able to let me control them" I immediately busted a huugge fireball towards one of my friends.

----------


## The Cusp

Nice DJ!

It's probably for the best the DC's didn't notice your head was on fire.  They might have tried to put it out with a fire extinguisher!

----------


## Necco

they porbly went 4 the extingusher  ::D:  

_thanx for commenting!!!_

----------


## Necco

*King Kong Dolphin*
July 5 2007

There were a faze were I saw an old chines woman gardening bay a body of water beside a house. The clouds were Grey, and the tips had a bright yellow outline from the suns light. I could actually smell Fresh Ocean air. There was a very large metal gate that divided the garden from the water. The garden just had some vegetables or something. 

I turn my dream body around and find myself in a cage. Its the same time of day, and Im still outside. The cage was big. On one side there was a big pool, and on the other was a regular cement platform. The cage was rectangle. I looked in the distance at the pool and saw a huge dolphin swing horrifically fast toward me. The dolphin leaps in the air missing me by inches and lands onto the concert. I had to turn my head from the shock and the blood splatter.

I began to run to the other side of the gate, which seemed like an exit. There he was, KING KONG holding 3 soldiers in one hand. He had a gun under his foot and stared t me. I started to turn around and walk away.

The *Gorilla*, the *ape*, the *thing,* whatever you want to call *him her* *(IT).* _Well it started to talk._ And his voice was deep and serious. Strangely he threatened one of the soldiers with his claws.

----------


## BeSomebody

hmmm.... for once an interesting Dream Journal...

9/10.


:p

----------


## Necco

*9/10 hey thanxs!!!!! Im doen cartwheels!* ::banana::  ::D: 
_Ididnt even know I could do cartwheels!_ I seriously need to start exercising, I cant happen to bend over and tie my shoe without passing out! Ima enter a kick boxing class. 
Anyway I have to type up the _color code thing for everyone._ 

*------------------------------------forward---------------------------*
Nightmare  black
Ordinary dream  green
Lucid dream  light blue
Dream Control  dark blue
fantasy - red ( not a real dream)

With this color code you dont have to read every thing in the journal. 
If youre more interested in Nightmares look up the black colored stories. 
If youre more interested in Dream control (which is a dream were u actually have super powers) look up the dark blue colored stories. And so on. 
_I think you know the drill already._

_--------------------------------------forward-----------------------------_

----------


## Necco

*Demon Women in red*
July 6 2007

It’s daytime. I’m in my apartment. My family and I lay humbly on a king-size bed watching a movie on are TV. I took the cold glass from the dresser and drunk form it. The air was so calm you could hear the ice cubes tickle the glass. The bottom was a little wet so I stuck a cup holder thingy under it. I slowly slipped back under the warm covers awaiting mom to un pause the movie. When she unpaused it I heard a knock on the door. Daytime quickly turned into night.
This knock was a demon knock. I don’t like demons


I jetted to the peephole. No one stood before the door.


"That’s strange," I said. My heart started pumping because I already turned the doorknob to find the door unlocked. No the door was a couple inches open. The door was a couple inches open. (Ok imagine waking up out you’re sleep to check you’re front door. You find you front door open. _Yeah " OH SHIT")_

I start to push the door very slowly. I’m using very little muscle power. Trying to be as silent as possible. I hear a faint noise across the hallway. I put my ear to the opening in my door and heard another door open, afterwards i heard it slam shut. Then someone came jumbling down the stairs. She started franticly running down like a maniac. "She’s coming for my apartment," I said. I saw her rumble down the stairs, a monster in a red dress. I was too late I couldn’t get the door closed in time. She pushed hard against the door. "Open it" she said in her deeeeep voice. I pushed hard up against the door trying to close it. I slid the chain on the door and backed up.

----------


## Necco

*The Store Jump*
July 8 2007

The Giant Food isle triggered a lucid, and I had a little bit a dream control. Its daytime and I find myself running from someone. This someone was a male. A scary male who had a gun. After 2 jumps I literally started floating in the air. I saw crystal logical demotions of the store isles from corner too corner. Once I made my way back to the ground I jumped even higher this time, actually too high because I banged my head up against the ceiling. 


Every thing else was vague and stupid. To the back of the store was a highway train. I jumped on it and drove it through the store. Afterwards I made a mysterious remark to another fat man, which provoked him to shoot and kill. I used a little jumping power to escape his bullets. His faint voice disappeared the further I got away in the store. (I actually got away)

----------


## Necco

<TABLE id=HB_Mail_Container height="100&#37;" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 UNSELECTABLE="on"><TBODY><TR height="100%" width="100%" UNSELECTABLE="on"><TD id=HB_Focus_Element vAlign=top width="100%" background="" height=250 UNSELECTABLE="off">*Flying technique 2*
July 10 2006

Still not flying yet? Are you sure you’ve tried everything? So you have picked up on so much information you’re brain has to scan, all the info, and pick the best possible technique. Its because you’re in the heat of the moment. You don’t have time sit and wait for 20 minutes trying to figure out how to fly. So my friends I give you a new method. I dreamt I was doing this so if it worked on me, everyone can’t be obsolete. 


This is the outdoors flying method. I was standing outside on the pavement. I already new I had dream power and I could control day and night. I pointed my finger to the sun and moved it to a placement I felt was best fit. I wasn’t trying to sit and think half the time. So I was ready to fly. I hopped a little and began to float. Then I thought "This was too easy, it’s first nature for me but I want others to try different stuff. I hand signaled to my body to come back down. I tilted my head all the way back, then hopped. When I looked down I was seeing a yard of air below me. I hand signaled again to come back to the ground. I wanted to see if that ladder trick works. You have to pretend you’re climbing an invisible latter. I closed my eyes and started climbing. I was back in the air. So I hand signaled to come back down.

I tried pretending I was climbing a rope – it worked
I jumped as high as I could – it worked
I climbed something and jumped off – it worked
I took my shoes off and jumped – it worked
I waited for a wind current to jump into – it worked
I told my self " I can fly" – it worked
I told myself " I can’t fly – it worked
I ran as fast as I could and jumped into the air – it worked
_I called the ghost busters_ _- it did'nt worked_



Pick only* one* of those techniques. If you chose more than 2 you might be screwed…… 

</TD></TR><TR UNSELECTABLE="on" hb_tag="1"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 1pt" height=1 UNSELECTABLE="on">

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

----------


## Necco

*Turning Building*
july 12 2007

This was a trailer. A trailer at a school. My class was all sitting in their seats, acting badly towards the teacher. People were screaming jumping on desks. Someone threw a rock in a window. The teacher tried to settle the class down, but she was too nice. Then there was a knock on the door. And the principle stepped into the class. Everyone got quiet of course. 

In the heat of the moment, the trailer started to tilt up ward. Then it came back down, with a slam. Some people started laughing. Then the building tilted higher 90degress. Books and shares and desks all came flying to the other end. Then it came back down with a slam. We all thought it was over. But this time the trailer turned several times.

----------


## Necco

*Falling 14 stories*
July 13 2007

My family and I were enjoying a movie at the theater. When I saw commercial come on I walked out the theater. I felt like the need to explore. This was an outdoor shopping mall. I took an elevator up 14 stories to a bedroom. There was tour guide, I remember her exact dialogue. " If you use magic teleportation too much, beware because you might get caught in the portal and never return." I am now on the top floor 20. And Im ready to get back down to the ground. The only way for me to get down is on an incredibly stupid staircase. It has no railings, and for every 5 steps there is a gap 1-yard of air. There were no supporting columns below the stairs they were just floating. I managed to slide down 10 steps and actually realized that I couldnt do it. I new I had to hurry and get down stairs because the movie was over and my family was waiting. On the 14 level I just jumped off, and grabbed the another level of stairs. It looked like I was on the 6<SUP>th</SUP> floor, so I just let go and fell all the way to the ground. Oh it hurt my ass a lot! But I finally go up and walked to my sister.

----------


## skysaw

I like the format of your journal, re: the pictures. I might have to steal that idea!  :wink2:

----------


## Necco

*Oh sure,*
Im glad that you like the format. T a k e my idea, :Cool:  I dont mind! Spread the news to anyone. 
_Thnanx for replying! And reading!_

----------


## Necco

*Sista CHI*
July 18 2007

In this dream
My sister had more balls than me. 
Big brown fuzzy ones.

Im just playen, She had more powers than me! Ok we was outside, she and I was sitten on the pavement right. I was already lucid and I was ready for dreamcontrol. I said to me sister, " hey if I have powers, you should have some powers too." So I told her to raise her hands to the sky and pull something down. With her swift hand movement she brought down almost 50 doves! She controlled their movement with her arms and hands. I asked her what else could she do?


" I can do much more than this" she said. I started to get happy after she said this because I was happy that I actually had some competition. I was happy that some one else in my dream world also had a huge amount of power. I was ready to have a dream battle. So she started floating in the air. The rest of the doves flew away. When she signaled to the clouds to move to another placement in the sky, I started to get a little scared. Then I was so excited, I woke up.

----------


## Necco

*Purple Thunder*
July, 19 2007

The three little kids were transforming themselves in a teddy bear, then a human several times. It’s true. I saw them do it in the woods by a statue. They each had a different giggle. They each had a thing I call "happy power." I was a few yards away from them. I decided to do a jump in the air high enough to see an over view of the trees that had no leaves. The Grey clouds rolled into position. 

Life and time was to a halt. Not I was still, only the world around me. I gently fell to the ground crunching the brown leaves. I was just yards away form the children now. Surprisingly the sun came out the clouds to shine on the kids and me. Taking another leap this time, higher than before. I went a little too high this time almost losing  control, I waved my hands frantically trying to signal my body to drop to the ground. There was a crumble in the sky, the sound of thunder, roaring. And when I finally was close enough to touch the child, they all turned into stone.

----------


## Necco

*WalmRT- TRICKS*
Julie 20 2007


I walked into a Wal-Mart, in this dream I saw something that I knew would change my life around. I saw a CD cover with an image of excitement. This image looked like it would be the break threw to my success. I knew I was dreaming so I stared at the CD cover for over 2 minutes trying as hard as I could to memorize the profile. The image was blue and it had stripes. It was crazy. The only reason why I can’t post you a sketch is because I haven’t finished my story yet.


The sheriff watched me from a distance. He looked like he was trying to read my mind. I slowly put the CD back on the rack. He starts to walk over to me. "excuse me young man, where are u going?! Halt, Stop!" I leaped over the cash register and dodged the old lady with groceries. " Stop him" several rounds of gunfire hit the roof. The alarms went off and two more security guards were running towards me. There were red lights everywhere, and I knew that leaving through the entrance to the store would be suicide. I jetted over to the men’s underwear section. I was in the clear about 30 seconds. " Oh snap oh snap what am I suppose to do." I said out loud. So I crouched in a ready position. I pushed my hands against the ground and sent myself flying threw the roof of the store. The smoke from the impact was blinding me, and that also bought me some time. I looked over the edge of the roof to find myself about a hundred floors up. The only way I could escape then was to fly, or fall. 

I didn’t know what to do. If I fall then I wake up from the dream. If I fly, or if I don’t fall then I’m at risk of being shot at. I couldn’t take it any longer, so I made a decision. I took one last look at the CD cover and threw it over the edge. The smoke was about to clear up in a second, so I just jumped off the building.

----------


## Necco

*------------------------------------Forward------------------------------*

This is the last time ima post this
Dream control is actual dreams 
They are lucid dreams, but not just a lucid dream. 
Dream control is actually controlling things at your’ will.

Neccos dream color code
black - nightmare
red - dream fantasy
green - regular dream
light blue - lucid dream
_Dark slanetd blue - dream control_

a fantasy- isnt a real dream its an ideal dream

_Remember I'm not forcing u to read everything, read what u want._

IF SOME OF THE IMAGES DONT WORK, REfresh the page, 
*-------------------------Forward-----------------------*

----------


## Necco

*HIT the BreAKS*
July,21 2007

I am driving in this car on a highway. Im in an old Mercedes driving about 200 mph. Everything was going pretty smooth for a couple a minutes. Until I came up to a 4 way intersection. There were 2 cars sitting in the middle of the road. I was still going very fast unable to slow down because the breaks were not ... ...

... working. I had my sister mom and dad in the car. _I knew we were all about to die_. I continued to tell everyone to stay calm, and it worked. We were closing in on the 2 vehicles and I had to make some fast decisions. It actually looked like there was enough room to bang right between the 2 cars. And thats what we did. I pushed the petal to the medal and made this old station wagon live threw another car crash. 
As soon as we made are way threw the cars the breaks started to work.

----------


## The Cusp

> HIT the BreAKS
>   ...It actually looked like there was enough room to bang right between the 2 cars. And that’s what we did. I pushed the petal to the medal and made this old station wagon live threw another car crash.



How many times have you seen that happen in movies and on TV?  I already know it's lots.

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Necco, you're dreams are amazing!  :smiley:  I love the way you put in pictures, it really helps me imagine the dream... and thank you for the fantasies.  ::bowdown::

----------


## Necco

Sorry im a little late
cusp
Oh yes I watch a T.V. *mtv cartoonnetwork Adult swim*, ect. "_Hey IM just a squirrel in the city tryen to get a nut."_

Humblesinner Im _happy_ to see that you like my stories! Thanx a bunch for posting!  ::D: And since you liked the fantasies so much, Ill post more. (Of course I wont forget the screen shots)

----------


## Necco

*Tyrannosaurs Floats*
July 22 2007

The tittle pretty much explains everything. I walked into a door, leading into a huge box. Box big enough to fit a ship. As I looked in the distance what I saw wasnt pretty. The T-rexes were charging into other people running towards me. It was about 4 of them. 

One by one the monster opened its jaws and devoured the scattering humans. Of course I was last on the menu, this was my dream, and you always save the best for last. The only real problem was all the blood on the floor. My getaway was a little slippery. One of the dinosaurs saw me heading for the exit and charged over to me. I saw a gun in one of the dead humans body laying on the floor. I picked it up and started emptying the clips on the beast. When the first bullet hit his head he stopped and stood there while I continued shooting. That damn thing was smart. It was waiting until I ran out of ammo, then it would continue charging. I knew I had one more bullet left so I aimed for its eye. When I pulled the trigger the monster saw the bullet coming and freaken dodged it. I dropped the gun and started to back up. You could hear my foot steps in the blood puddles. I kept backing up until I was halted in my tracks. My back was against a leg. I didnt look up. I wanted to look up. I felt it breathing over my head. There was spit dripping from its teeth. I felt the canines wrestle against my forehead.

----------


## Clairity

Necco, fantastic dream journal!! 

It's amazing how much the pictures add to the whole experience. In fact, I'm sure just glancing at the PICTURE brings the whole dream memory back to you.

I usually don't read dream journals but yours will be the first one I've ever subscribed to.  ::D: 

Again, great job!
.

----------


## Necco

*Thanx again Clarity for the reply,* while you’re at it Check out my signature!!!!!

----------


## Clairity

> *Thanx again Clarity for the reply,* while youre at it Check out my signature!!!!!



*JOY*!!!  ::smitten::  ...  ::thanks::  ...
.

----------


## Necco

*Super Man*
August 1, 2007

A lot happened before these events but Ima skip some of that because its sketchy. Ever been to six flags? Have you ridden the Super Man ride. Heres the 411, it a ride to die for, at 100 feet drop, 4 complete seconds. Its scary

I was on a ride similar to the Super Man. I was in a huge warehouse ugly yellow wallpaper. Yes the warehouse was big enough to fit a roller coaster. I jumped onto the front row and waited for the signal. The chains started rolling and we were on are way up the hill. I was a little scared, we were going up way to slow to be so high already. Were at the peak. I look to my left and see a women beside me with blond hair. Slowly it tilted and the carts came rolling down. After the average 4 seconds, I realized this coaster was still moving down! Eventually it pulled up and the rest of the ride was a breeze. I felt like I had the strength for another go round so I rode the coast a 2nd time. A 3rd time, and a final fourth. I got off on the 5<SUP>th</SUP> and walked over to the popcorn stand. The night lights were on. My stomach was fine but my head was hurting a little. I saw three girls walk up to me. " Howd you like the roller coaster" on of em said." "It was ok" I replied. " Are you ready to leave" " yep" I said. The three girls and I hopped into a truck and drove away. While I was in the truck The women transformed themselves into a couple a demons. I was to scared to even continue watching the transformation take place. I tried to take my mind of them by watching the street lights go bye. Didnt work

When I turned around one of them gave me an ugly look. I turned around again, and the demon women waved at me. "OH GOD" I said out loud. 

I looked out the window to an advertising billboard, There was a picture of a man in a crown. No eyes, no ears, no body, a demon forum.

----------


## Necco

*High school*
August 2, 2007

I got girl problems, and as soon as I was about to kiss the love of my life you wont believe what happens.
Lets explain, to make a long story short. 
I was walking in some ordinary high school hallways. The bell just rang, and the girl I told you I liked is about to skip class and leave school out the front door. I remember Casper was at my shoulder (the friendly ghost) and if you dont know who Casper is ignore the sentence. So Im walking over to her.
Lover Girl: " Necco is that you? Come over here I need to talk to you"
We walk out the front door. Out side, there was beautiful yellow grass. The sun is high in the sky, few clouds a tree in the distance no pathway. 

Necco: "So how is it going with you and youre boyfriend this summer?"
Lover Girl: "Horrible, hes not treating right, just the other day he hit me."
Necco: " the chump BasTErED HIT YOU!!!"
Lover Girl: " I guess him and I werent meant to be."

I saw a tear roll down her cheek. I felt a sad for her. I took her with both arms and hugged her firmly. 

Necco: " You are beautiful  .. Especially when the sun is shining over youre face"

We both stepped into the sun, and she glittered. She looked into my eyes I looked into hers. There wasnt any boyfriend in are way to stop us now. I tilted my head forward a little, she did the same, and we were so close. So close. We almost kissed. I looked back and saw something in the bushes moving.
Necco: " wait."
Lover Girl: "what?"
Necco: " theres something in the bushes behind me, there is something stalking us"
Lover Girl: " are you sure"
Necco: " shhh RUN! RUN! Lets GO! Run there it is!!"


She starts screaming, and runs without hesitation. It leaped out the bushes and collided its feet to the ground. It was a purple tiger. She and I ran for are lives towards the tree in front of us  Thats all I remember.

----------


## Necco

*Twins Fantasy*

Want to be the hero for a change. Well If you have the courage, maybe you can do this. Take youre self to the Twin towers.

Smell the breeze feel the air!, Youre on the roof of a very tall building. Of course youre not scared because this is a dream. Just about any danger that comes youre way will be history. Right? Ok you look over the edge and see a very very long drop. No worries because you can fly, and float. Look straight ahead and guess what you see coming towards the buildings. Actually this fantasy should be pretty easy to imagine if you have been affected by the 911 incident. So you see two planes coming towards the building. There is no way in hell that youre gonna let them even touch the twins. You better not!!!

Use can use mind power, hand movements, a huge gust of wind to change the course of the planes. Anything!
For me Necco, it would be a little difficult to move one plane because of the heaviness of it. Im still along the ranch of picking up buses and small cars. Moving a plane would require some effort even if you were better than I in dreamcontrol. Anyway try to stop the planes before they hit the buildings, and if you do, youll be happy that in youre dream world the people are still alive.

----------


## Necco

_Foot cut_
_August 3, 2007_

_Grandma, Sis, and mom, were in a doctors office. My sister and I had some sickness. And the only cure for it would be to cut are foot off! At that I knew I was dreaming. My sister got up and sat in a black chair. She was planing to take the operation first. They took here into another room. 5 minutes latter the doctor comes out the room and walks over to us._
__
_Doc. " Youre daughter is trash, but do not wonder she is gone."_
_Necco: "What?! What are you talking about speak English!"_
_Doc. " She is trash"_
_Necco: "Were is she!"_
_Doc. "Out side"_
_I jumped out my chair and jolted to a window. It wouldnt budge at first but I almost torr it off. My dream furry was growing. I saw her clothing lying in the grass ahead of me. The clouds were Grey the sun was dull. I examined her clothing, it looked like she was murdered because there was blood everywhere. A white van is pulling up out of the bushes, some guy gets on a loud speaker saying " SHES TRASH SHES TRASH GET AWAY! We are taking The clothes!" I wasnt about to let some strangers take my sisters clothing. The van accelerated and then stopped a few feet away from me. With some swift hand signals I pushed the van back wards. The van accelerated again, coughing up a huge amount of smoke. I pushed it back again with mind power, further away than the first time. A man jumped out the van, with a golden disk in his hand. When he threw it at me I realized that he had powers too! I ducked and dodged. He tossed another disk. But I guided it away from my stomach. He and I start to run for the clothes. I use all the power I can and still cant go fast enough. So I push my hands up against the ground creating a mega jump. Unfortunately I jumped to high because he grabbed them and blasted 6 more disks my way. I am still in mid air so I direct them to reveres the attack course and aim straight for the man. He looks up and just barley dodges._
__
_Hes running towards the van with my sisters clothes in his hand. And with a quick air punch the vehicle is flying backwards into the bushes._

----------


## Necco

*CUT hair*
August 4, 2007

We are in an apartment, had one light. The room was scary, we might have been poor. There was a window, it was raining outside.....

My sister and I had a dangerous sickness. 
So in my dream world I went to sleep in a bed.
My sister gave me a huge bald spot while I was sleeping. She said that was the only cure. I woke up and looked into a mirror. I had a terrible hair cut. And I screamed at her all the way to my next faze of the dream. 

I meet some long lost teachers who I admire very much. I miss them dearly and I wish I could see them again.

----------


## Necco

*Something Simple*

So you’re on a boat, with a bunch of tourist. 

You are already lucid and ready to began dream control. Find that spark inside you’re hand’s that creates flames. Once you find it, pull it out slowly from you’re body and toss it by the water. Keep the small fireball afloat, don’t let it sink under the water and burn out. If you can manage one fireball add another. Ok add another! Keep them all hovering over the water. 

If thats too easy then continue adding tens of hundered's of fire balls until you get tired!!

----------


## Necco

*Car Lift*

2 or 3 cars is _almost_ enough for me. 

This fantasy is fairly simple. Walk onto an ordinary street with ordinary cars. You are already lucid and ready to start Dream control. Its a bit of a cloudy day the sun is out. A few drops on the ground puddle here and there. Youre standing in the middle of the street, and its time to test youre powers. Lift a car with youre fingers or something. Lift another in the distance. Not enough? The lift them all if you can.



it took me for ever to create that image

----------


## Necco

*------------------------------- forward------------------------*
This is not a nightmare. 
If you haven’t already noticed I changed the first post on the journal. Check it out, it’s on page one. I made the image/paragraph look more attracting. 
See ya! And thanxs 4 reading, _you people are the only reason why I continue to type these dreams._ 
*------------------------------- forward------------------------*

----------


## The Cusp

Loved the Foot Cut dream.  I always enjoy reading about people flexing their dream muscles.

What's with the fantasies, though?  They don't appear to be dreams.  Are those daydreams you had, or things you want to try?

----------


## Necco

Yes they are. The Fantasies are just dream ideas. They are not real. They are made up dream ideas for when you become lucid.
Sometimes when people are lucid _they dont know what to do_, so you can try one of the fantasies 
Since you liked the dreams were people _"flex muscles"_ There will be a lot more where that came from. :wink2: I still have about 10-dream control, dreams I havent written down yet. So be ready!

----------


## Necco

*Country* 
August 5, 2007

Hello people, we are about to take a ride on the countryside.

Lets get all the boring stuff out the way. Throught the whole thing I was lucid, but dreamcontrol never took place. This dream took place in the countryside. Any Countryside you can think of will do. It must have been in the 1800s. I was riding in a noisy old 2-horse power wagon. The sky was orange everything seemed pretty lifeless. The bumpy road kept me awake from dyeing of boredom. Just beside me (to my left) was a steep canyon. The sun was beaming over my hot sweaty face. But because of the suns angle and the shadow it literally made the edge of the canyon camouflage! 


The horses started acting a little weird. " Whats wrong?" I said out loud. In the distance I could see a few other horse riders approaching. When I saw one of them holding a gun in their hand, it was time to turn around. I steered the horses left and I felt a shot of adrenaline. The horses scampered trying climb back up I jumped off just in time to dodge the incoming wagon pulling the horses and all the materials down the canyon. I grabbed a rock with my right hand and it slipped. I looked below me and could still hear the horses screaming for their lives. Trying to unhook them selves from the wagon, and attempt to do so would be futile. The other people in the distance were approaching, I wasnt about to chance them helping me, so I hid behind a rock still hanging over the edge of the canyon. They stood just above me so that I could here their dialogue. 

"Were did he dogon go!" 
"Master he fell down the canyon with his horses, I saw it with me own two eyes."
"Are u sure, buzz dont be lien to me now"
"I am sure mastea"
" Hussy Dem, Jack everyone, hush youre mouths, we camp here for the night. He probably did fall but I be damned he climb back up, that sucka goona have a little surprise."

I got really scared. There was a group of people trying to kill me and I was practically dangling over the edge of a canyon. The way I see it I have two options. Option one, jump down the canyon to my death. Option two, fight my way threw the people steal a horse and run away.

I wanted to do Option 2. I climbed up the rocks ultra slow to prevent small dabree from falling. One of the horses stood by the edge and I choose that as my ride for the day. As soon as the guard looked the other way, I jumped onto the horse. 

"There he is get him!"


The horse is running along the rocks. Im on a high-speed chase to get away from the people. They are behind me screaming and shooting trying to get me to stop. The horse starts to big up an amazing speed watering my eyes with so much air. She doses a huge leap over this big rock. We collide to the ground and continue are getaway. When I looked back there was so much somke everywhere it looked like a duststorm! One of the people behind me cranks out a shotgun. I knew he had a good aim, so I moved my body weight to the right steering the horse in the nick of time dodging the bullets. One of them throws the gun at me out of anger. I eventually get away.

----------


## Clairity

Necco.. *great* dream.. it read just like an old time western!!

But my heart broke for the horses: (The horses scampered trying climb back up I jumped off just in time to dodge the incoming wagon pulling the horses and all the materials down the canyon. I grabbed a rock with my right hand and it slipped. I looked below me and could still hear the horses screaming for their lives. Trying to unhook them selves from the wagon, and attempt to do so would be futile.).

You need a disclaimer like: 
*No dream character horses were actually harmed during the making of this lucid dream!* 

**
*.*

----------


## Hazel

Wow, I love the way you write your dreams down! Like a story! The pictures are also a nice touch! I haven't read all of your dreams (no time at the moment) but I will soon.

----------


## Necco

*Metro SEX*
August 6, 2007


It was pitch dark outside, a few lights on the road. I was with my sister her boyfriend and her girlfriend. We were all waiting at a bus stop, for a bus that seemed like it would come at this hour, 2:am. Actually we saw some headlights appear down the road, it was two buses. They both pulled up by the bus stop, both of them took us were we wanted to go, home. My sis and her BF got on one bus, I got on he other with her GF.  

  As soon as I got on the bus I noticed how deserted it was. No lights, no people just us two. US TWO. I dought that there was a bus driver. She grabs my arm and we zip off to the back of this extra long bus. We both sit side by side on the back seat. The bus starts its engine and were on are way. I dont like this girl at all. I remember this dialogue instinctively.

Girl:  You know its a long way Necco
Necco: So? 
Girl:  Im feel, I feel a bit tense 
Necco: Take a shower when you go home
Girl: No, you know what I mean.

She jumps up and plants a big one on me. Ok I admit I got a little sexually aroused but I wasnt about to stick my thing of witch I dont not speak up her think of which she dose not speak. That girl was just flat out ugly. Pretty eyes, but that didnt help much. We sat and looked at each other for about 5 minutes, the whole time Im trying to think of an excuse. And I was saved by the bus. YES we were there! Too late!


Necco:  Oh looks like were here sorry, but I gotta go home with my sister. 
Girl: Go ahead Ill catch up with you
Necco:  Ok, sure

I got of the bus and looked behind it to see if the other bus with my sister was there. It wasnt.  Then I woke up.

----------


## Necco

> *No dream character horses were actually harmed during the making of this lucid dream!*



HEY!  :woohoo:  :Oops: 
You making me blush!  :smiley: Im surprised you understood what was going on. With so much grammar I need to fix, I thought you would have gotten mad.

from weelilhazel
*




			
				I love the way you write your dreams down
			
		


*
thats all I need to hear to keep going. 
thank you thank u TANK U

----------


## Necco

*Cheap Jeep*
August 6, 2007

I dont steal. I dont steal, No stealing
There was a parking lot with brand new cars a few blocks away. I walked that long walk to the vehicles. It dark out side, dim lights everywhere. The air was humid I could feel it on my skin. As I walked up to this red Jeep I knew that was the car I wanted. There was no alarm on the premises or on the car so I good to go. To my surprise the door was unlocked. I sat there and thought for a moment, why is this door unlocked. I assumed it was a trap for thieves so I looked around and saw a white Jeep. The door was locked on this one so I used my mind power to unlock it. I hopped in and started it up. The jeep moved slowly down the grass, and onto the road. The engine was sound asleep. I drove the car back to my house and parked it under the trees.


I walk into my house with an unexpected greeting. ............. ....... to be continued

----------


## Necco

*Cheap Jeep2* 
August 6 2007

Cheap Jeep2 
August 6 2007
This is the continuance of part 1, because before this happened I went into another phase and then cam back to the house.  You can associate this dream with the same picture above.   
I just stole a white jeep from a parking lot with new cars.  I arrived at my house and inserted a key into the door. Opening it slowly I had to make sure he wasnt pointing a gun at me.

 Did you get it!
Yes I got it now let her go!
Boy if I walk out side and dont see a Jeep shes dead
 Just look out side its there!!!

The guy was pointing the shotgun to a little girls head. I didnt know this little girl, but I was ready to give my life for her.  Yes, there was a random killer in my house with a random little girl threating to kill her unless I stole a vehicle.  I opened the front door to show the car parked outside.

 You know what, I dont like the color white.

I stepped aside so he could get a better view. At that moment I realized I was dreaming! Just in time
I was about to save that girls life. The guy walked up to the door with the gun still to her head. A person walked by on the sidewalk. He shot him. A group of boys walked by to check out he body. He shot them all in 2 trigger pulls. The girl started to cry.  I thought enough was enough, so I pushed him away from the door.  Then I woke up.

----------


## Necco

*Family Left Me*
August 7 2007

I am in a old house. Dark outside. My grandma sister and I are about to go on a road rip. Mostly all the lights are on in the house. I am in my room, it has green carpet the dresser is fruit punch stained and I just grabbed my pink suitcase and turned off the light. The TV was still on so I had to turn that off too. My grandma and sis were downstairs leaving out the front door to load the truck. I continued to turn off all the lights. Clap on Clap off ex tetra. 

As I walk down the stairs all the lights presumed to be off and my family was waiting for me in the truck. The bag I was carrying became heavy. My grandma honked the horn for me to hurry up. I was just 3 feet away from the door and couldnt reach it. I was moving way to slow. After about what seemed like an hour I made my way to the doorknob and looked outside. The truck was gone. The parking space was empty, they left me. This is the 3<SUP>rd</SUP> time my family did some crap like this is a dream. And right then and there I became lucid. dawn was approaching



 to be continued ..................................

----------


## Necco

_Family Left Me 2_
_August 7 2007_

_I was lucid and ready to began dream control._ 
_First things first I had to get rid of the slow-motion feeling I felt. So I did some stretches. Reach for the sky, reach for the ground jog in place etc. I stopped and looked around. The dream scope looked different. The trees were leave less. The road was torn. Purple clouds were in the sky. The sun was coming up. A car was approaching in the distance. It flashed its lights and took a parking spot. A man walked out with his women. They were laughing away at a stupid joke. The man stared at me for a moment and continued walking._ 

_First I had to practice jumping. So I jumped a few feet in the air and came back down. I did it again but jumped higher this time almost reaching the roof. When I came back down I saw the man running towards me with a knife. I wasnt scared. I knew I could outrun him so I did anyway. There were a bunch of bushes to my left so I used those as cover and ran like a maniac. I climbed the house that was beside me until I got to the roof. It only took me a second to climb it. The moment I saw a lake in the distance I glided to it._
__
_The lake was surrounded with trees like u see in the picture. After I put my feet in the water I started to wave my hands back and forth pushing and pulling the water. The guy that was chasing me was a thing in the past. I started to make massive ripples in the water, and woke up. DAMN IT!!!!!_

----------


## Necco

*Distant POND* 
August 8, 2007

_Water practicing ._ 
_In my last dream I talked about a pond that I walked to. Well thankfully the  night after I had a dream about the same pond. I was lucid and ready to begin the control. The sun was high in the sky, I could smell the lake water air because it ran up my nose._
_The pond was in the distance, staring back at me_


_It took me a little longer to walk up to it this time. Once I got there, I had to tell myself " I am in control" I looked out into the water. I wanted to start off small. So I held my hands against the water. With a little force I made small ripples in the water. I stood back to look at it from another view. The ripples continued to flow throughout the pond. So I raised my hands forming a water ball 1-foot in width. I kept it afloat for about a minute._ 

_After I expanded this water ball I blew cold frosty air out my mouth directing it towards the ball._
_The water ball then transformed into an ice ball!!_ 


_I was happy it did that!_
_Hey if I can create an ice ball what if I made this whole pond turn into ice! I dropped the ice ball back into the water and turned around. I took my shoes off and walked into the pond. My feet got wet but I didnt care. I started to wave my hands towards the water in a frantic motion to generate bigger ripples. I lean back and take a big deep breath, and with all the force I had, I blew at the water creating a big ice platform in the water. The ice only covered a small portion of the lake, but I was happy anyway._

----------


## Necco

----------------------------------------------forward----------------
Hey people,
I hope youre enjoying my_ dream journal!_ I have a lost more dream control dreams to finish typing up. I actually recently did the WILD technique to find that it has great results. If you havent noticed or if you are staying with me throughout this dream journal you can see my skills improving. _I am growing in dream control and the journal is proof the reality checks and writing down youre dreams help._
------------------------------------------- forward----------------------

----------


## Clairity

Necco, I love the images that you have with your "Distant Pond" dream.. It's almost like I am there in the dream with you.

It amazes me how much an image can bring a dream to life.
.

----------


## Necco

Actually I edit all my images in Microsoft paint. They take about 30 minutes each maximum. Well there are a lot more were those came from and *Im happy that you Like Them!!*
Thanxs for posting, and the complement. I didnt think images help to enhance the dream story to someone else, _but since you like it so much ILL BE POSTING A LOT MORE!!_

I feel a lot more *positively influenced* to continue writing my dreams, since you understand them. I have to say *THANK YOU AGAIN.*

----------


## Necco

_Killer Magician_ 
_August 9, 2007_

_Some guy in a black robe, black shoes, black pants black hair, and a black attitude walks up to me. Im on the sidewalk walking with a little girl to the playground. Its bright outside, the sun gave a golden glow. The guy walks up to me and says he wants to show me a card trick. He looks scary, had a black deck of cards and smelled of whisky. He tells me to pick a card any card. After I picked the card I looked around to make sure the little girl was watching,_ and she was gone._ When I looked up the guy was 10 yards away from me grinning and laughing an evil laughter. Thats when I knew I was dreaming._ 

_He flicked his wrist launching a card towards me, I quickly jump out the way to dodge it. He starts grinning again and Im about to panic because I cant find the little girl. I look to my left and see a playground._
__
_She must have ran to it when she saw it. In that split second a sharp metal thing flew by my face missing it by 2 inches!_ 

_The guy was throwing these death-spinning disks at me. I looked in his direction and saw him levitate off the ground. He launched 3 more disks that looked like they were moving at the speed of sound. I did a mega jump and grabbed onto the pole. I tried to direct the disks away from me but it didnt work. They each slammed into the pole leaving a dent inside it. I wanted to leave the area to find the little girl but I had to think of a plan to stop this man from trying to kill me. I saw 3 more coming toward me at light speed. I hand signaled to the blue vehicle below me. The car raised up and the disks collided into it._


_Im still on the light post and he levitated higher above the ground. I pushed myself off the bar ,slammed into the grass and made a run for it. The guy was flying towards me. Since he was behind me and I was running I had to predict were the next disk was coming from and then dodge it within the split seconds. The playground was just 30 yards away. I know I can make this. Quickly I made a prediction while Im still running, I ducked and the disk went flying over my head. That was a lucky prediction. I looked back and saw the guy flying faster toward me. I could only glance because I was running so fast. So I made another prediction, jumped into the air and twisted my body a full 360. In the split seconds I saw the disks fly under my arms and beside my legs. Gravity pulled me back to the ground, I regained balance and continued running. I lifted my left leg and watched another disk zoom directly under it. I had no idea that I was capable of evading these flying death things. I was almost there but I didnt see the little girl in site. I glanced back again, and saw the magician subside to the ground and put the disks in his hand back into his pocket. I was relieved, then I woke up._

----------


## Necco

*Water Practice*
August 10, 2007

_I am at another lake. Its sunny out side. I am already lucid and ready to began dream control. I walked up to the water. With a hand signal I raised a small stream of water from the lake. The stream of water was see through. Just the image of the stream was breathtaking. I wonder how my brain could make such an image. I moved my hands and arms side to side to expand the stream of water into a big fat column._ 

_I looked at it for a second, and realized that I had more power than this. Unfortunately I didnt know what to do at the time. I was tired of flying. So I thought I would stand here and play with the water. I raised my hands and arms again to create another water column bigger than the first. Since I had two columns I thought Id make a third a fourth, a 5th!!_ 

_I walked into the water towards my creation. The sun was in my way so I directed it to another position. I climbed on top of the first column. It was wet. And my clothing got wet. I jumped to the other one and the impact made my feet sink into it a little. I jumped onto the 3<SUP>rd</SUP> and felt it wobble a little bit. I jumped on top of the 4<SUP>th</SUP> and it started to fall back into the water. So at the last minute I leaped onto the 5<SUP>th</SUP> largest water column. I made my way to the top and smiled. After wards I woke up._

----------


## Clairity

Necco, I loved the Killer Magician dream.

I was right there ducking and dodging those death-spinning disks with you!  ::D: 
.

----------


## Necco

*Funny!* You were with me when I almost got my head chopped off.
 I will remember that! 
_"Gracias Clarity"_

----------


## The Cusp

Those lake lucids were great.  I want to try that tonight.

And as always, your use of pictures is spectacular.  You get my vote for nicest DJ.

----------


## Necco

Hey cusp you said you would try out the distant lake dream. How is it working so far?_ Wow! I cant believe you think this is the best dream journal._ Thats truly awesome! _Thank you_  :boogie:  ::mrgreen:: 

nOTHIng yet, nothing at all. 
lately My dreams have been dry as a desert ::cry::  ::yawn::

----------


## Necco

nOTHIng yet, nothing at all. 
 My dreams are still dry as a desert

----------


## Clairity

Don't worry Necco.. they'll come back with a vengeance!  :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

I put too much pressure on you! lol.

No luck on water warping dreams yet, but I've spent a lot of time in the rapids, and have water dreams quite frequently.  I should make that a dream sign now that I think about it.

----------


## Necco

*T-rex PART2* 
August 19, 2007


There was a vampire, a little boy, a ferret, and I. 
A ferret is an animal.
The environment is hard to describe. I was in a jewelry story. On one half of the store it looked like a regular small store. On the other half there was a small jungle reserve. A very small reserve, no bigger than a half a mile. 
It was day time out side. The three of us were inside the store exploring the environment as if nothing was out of place.



I walk over to the cashier to pay for something. She made a small joke about her son the, little boy. While she was laughing I saw her teeth. She had two long fangs. Her eyes were dark ebony. Her hair was just whacked out ugly. As scary as that was that wasnt even the beginning of my troubles in this dream. We are just getting started. 

I handed her the money. As she put it in the register I felt the ground rumble. I turned around and looked into the forest. I felt a bigger quake. The vampire took her child and ran to the front door. " Its locked!" she cried. I looked in her direction and saw her run into the bathroom. The door shut and she locked it. I turned my head again to see a big figure running walking towards the store. Its roar echoed threw the trees. It registered to me that it was a t-rex. My first instinct was try and befriend it. But when I saw it knock down a tree my attitude changed to fear. I was scared to death that I was going to be eaten if I didnt hide. So I saw the nearest counter and jumped behind it. The t-rex ducked its head to fit under the store. It took one giant step shaking everything. I tired to stay as quiet as possible. There was a dead intense silence. I was behind the counter and didnt know where the rex was looking. 

The rex knew we were here. The damn thing was just waiting for its opportunity. There is still this dead silence, the rex was waiting for any sound he can catch. The child in the bathroom sneezed and the rex turned quickly to that direction. It roared and pounded over to the bathroom. Everything in its path was either destroyed or knocked over. I thought for a second that this was my chance to run into the jungle and get away. The lady was screaming, " no get away! Get away, here, take HIM as my sacrifice. Just dont kill me!" 

It took a moment to realize the door to the bathroom was still closed and the women was about to give her child as a sacrifice to the rex so somehow she wouldnt be eaten. The t- rex slammed the door open with its head. The lady kicked the child towards the mouth of the rex. The little boy screamed for mercy. I was still behind the dinosaur. Ready to run. And before It was about to crush the child in half. I took a knife and stabbed it into its leg. It made a silent roar and turned its head to my direction.
I run into the jungle and find a construction site. Its dark outside people are everywhere doing there normal jobs. I should warn these people about the T-rex. I am positive its coming for me. I shouted to the top of my lungs, 
"Attention ATTENTION!!" 
After I said that most of the people were looking at me like I was crazy. "Everybody attention. YOU ARE ALL IN danger! Leave THE CONSTRUCTION SITE!! NOW " One of the workers shouted back, "youre just a stupid kid, why should we leave?!" 
In that instant everybody started laughing.  and they continued working. A man beside me was doing a count down for the workers to pick up a heavy object and move it. "5  are u ready he said" the others responded with a nod. "4. .. 3 . Use all youre strength. 2 .. 1. In that instant a roar blast threw the construction site. People started screaming and the t-rex made it was towards me. Someone threw a bomb at the dinosaur missing it by a mile, and it ended up somewhere eles. And I was still standing in my same spot watching the Rex run towards me. 



The rex was to my left the bomb was to my right. I quickly turned around and started running. I was running in the direction the other people were running. I saw one of them run straight threw a gate. He went straight threw a wooden gate. So if he did I then I could do it. I used all the strength I had and went threw it without a scratch. I found my self in a parking lot. The light post gave a dim yellow light. Im still running, still running. The t-rex crashes into the gate as if it was mer fabric and charges towards the other person I was running with.


then i woke up. ... ...
I should know dinosaur are extinct and become lucid. DAMN CRUSE U JRASSIC PARK!!!!!!!

----------


## Necco

*----------------------- forward---------------*
I have had some dreams lately. Some were a little out of the ordinary but nothing exact. 
Ever since _T-rex part 2_ my dreams have been on a normal scale again. Th*an*x 4 *re*a*di*ng ev*er*yo*ne*!
*-----------------------forward----------------*

----------


## Necco

*Cuddles*
August 20, 2007

About a year ago I had a ferret named _cuddles_.

I loved it. This pet was considered more than a time killer. It died last summer from a heat stroke. My sister was hurt by her death but she got over it. 

Just recently I had a dream that the ferret came back to life. I saw it on my front lawn in this dream. I picked her up and carried her to my room in this unknown house. It never crossed my mind that she was dead. The idea that the ferret was wondering the streets for a few months was planted inside my brain. I was just glad to see her so it just never crossed my mind that she already died from a heat stroke. Throughout our moments of enjoyment I kept questioning how did she survive on the streets for all that time.

----------


## Clairity

Awww Cuddles is so cute! I always thought it would be great to have a ferret but then I also have this fear of them "ripping my face off".  :tongue2: 

I don't know why.. I mean I've never even been up close to one.. just some irrational thing I guess.

It was sweet that Cuddles came back to visit you through this dream.

----------


## The Cusp

Come on Clairity, how could something that cute rip your face off?  Just loot at him!

----------


## Clairity

> Come on Clairity, how could something that cute rip your face off? Just loot at him!



Yeah, that's how they lure you in.. looking all cute and sweet!!

Next thing you know.. you've got a ferret hanging from your face!!  :tongue2:

----------


## Necco

Sorry Im late
Its funny to watch that mini conversation over that picture. Thanxs a bunch for posting! 





> looking all cute and sweet!!
> Next thing you know.. you've got a ferret hanging from your face



She actually did that to me once! And afterwards I put her _furry ass_ in time out! lol
 ::lol::  ::madtongue::  ::?: 

It ant over until the fat _lady sings._ 
I have a few more dreams I am going to type up. I just started school 5 days ago, and the work has been hectic! Because of school I have been forced to halt my dream journal, and all my precious progress I made over the summer. I could literally pick up where I left off but my dream spirit has been slowly dyeing over the past 2 weeks. What I need is a lucid, which is what I need!!!

Ok Im typing up these new dreams right now. But after those, if I dont get a lucid sometime this week this journal is going into the dust.

----------


## Clairity

> Because of school I have been forced to halt my dream journal, and all my precious progress I made over the summer. I could literally pick up where I left off but my dream spirit has been slowly dyeing over the past 2 weeks. What I need is a lucid, which is what I need!!!
> 
> Ok Im typing up these new dreams right now. But after those, if I dont get a lucid sometime this week this journal is going into the dust.



Well here's hoping you have a stupendous lucid as I would miss reading your dreams!  :Sad:

----------


## Necco

*Clarity I love you*

You’re post was the last thing I was reading last night. After I was finished I shutdown my computer and went _straight to bed._ And you wont believe it, but I had a lucid all dream control! I love you,
I don’t know what you did but you’re words



> Well here's hoping you have a s*tupendous* lucid



Helped a lot!!! I’m typing everything right now.

----------


## Clairity

:woohoo: 

YES.. I* am* the *LUCID FAIRY*  ::wizard::  granting lucid wishes hither and yon!!

I can't wait to read all about it!  :boogie:

----------


## Necco

*Kitchen Water*
September 9, 2007

_I just hoped out my bed, and walked into the kitchen. The sun is till below ground and Im beckon to get a glass of horrible tap water. As soon as I enter the kitchen I flick the light switch and yawn at the same time. For some reason the light didnt come on. So I turned the switch off and the light cut on. After this dilemma I was lucid ready to start dream control._ 
__
_I walk over to the water Faust and examine the sink. There were water drops on the silver parts. The counter was clean, but rearranged._
__
_I turn on the hot water and before the stream touches the plat form I levitate it towards me._

_I continue pulling the water out the Faust until I forum a nice size water ball thats a few inches. I examined it, and levitated the water ball above my palm while garbing more water._ 
__
_I was happy with this process and continued it until my sister woke me up to go to school._

----------


## Clairity

YAY.. a dream of Necco's!!!  :boogie: 

If you had formed that water ball into an animal of some kind you would have done the Sept. advanced lucid task of the month!

Glad to read ya again!

----------


## Necco

Yeah its been a while since I posted but Im still alive recording all my dreams. I have a nice list starting from September 1<SUP>st</SUP>.

And more than likely after I post these new dreams, which have (tons of images) _the thread might die again_. But lets not worry ABOUT THAT! Clairity Im just happy that youre still reading the journal.  ::santa:: 

I didnt know a water formation into an animal was the "_lucid task_ of the _month."_ Well next time Ill remember to do it. Thanxs 4 readen

----------


## Necco

*BulbCd*
Sept. 10 2007

_More Object levitation inside my dreams!_
_    The lamp was lit in the distance. It gave a dim yellow glow. Im eager to start immediate control inside this lucid dream. I actually decide to just examine the landscape for a moment. To my left on the floor were a light bulb and a CD. I crouch down to look at the light bulb. It has a reflection of bright light. Its just lying on the floor, which was boring._ 



_I said to my self. "If this is a dream, then I can levitate this bulb above my hands without struggle." And my wish came true._




_Afterwards I saw the CD. I put the light bulb to the side and pondered on the different colors of the CD._ 


_It just lays there, boring. So I picked it up with an invisible gravitational force._

----------


## Necco

*Sidewalk Practice*
Sep.11, 2007 

_Lucid and dream control already kicked in._
_I open my apartment door and close it. I plan to take a nice long walk outside. Th sun is also about to set. I Live in an apartment with stairs leading to outside. I walk up the stairs and look onto the sidewalk. I see a young boy wearing all black,with levitated water in his hands. I walked up to him and asked him " what are you doing?" he said " I can control water, this water ball in my hand is just for practice. I said,  I can control water to! Pass it to me" With a swift hand movement he guided the water towards me. I got a good hold on it and shifted it back to him._
__
_"Ill be right back" I said. I went back into the apartment building and jolted down the steps. I open my apartment door and run to the kitchen sink. My left hand turned on the hot water. I make a hand formation guiding the water from the sink towards me. I grab a suitable amount of water and turn the sink off. The water is still floating beside me. I make arm movements for the water to follow me back outside. When I get outside the boy is still practicing with his water ball, back and forth movements._
_I asked him " are u good with this power?" he replied " not really I still have a lot of niches." " Thats Ok, try practicing with this"_ 
_I shift the water I had to his ball and made them collide. Surprisingly he was strong enough to control it all._ 
__

_As he rotated his body the water moved with it. I thought it was pretty cool!_

----------


## Clairity

Necco, great dream.. lots of control!  ::D: 

Is that you in the pictures?

----------


## Necco

oH NO that dream was nothing. I personally didnt like it._ But im happy u liked it._   No thats not me in those pictures - or is it not?

----------


## Necco

*To much to Handle*
Sept. 12 2007

_I appear in some unidentified area. The sky is light blue. The sun is shining bright. I am standing in the middle of a road. Cars are going by. They each honk there horn having a smart remark so I could get out off the road. I saw a huge truck come towards me. I am still standing in the road awaiting anything to happen. When the 18-wheeler honks its horn its so loud that it shocks me into dream control._ 

__
_I can feel a big gust of wind blow at my side as the 18-wheeler barley missed my left shoulder. I didnt know what to do at the time. I thought for a second, and came up with an idea. How much COULD I handle? (how many cars can I levitate.  without verbal gesture) If I used dialogue from my mouth this dream would have went a lot smoother, but unfortunately It didnt._ 

_The next car that drove towards me was stopped and levitated above my head with a swift hand motion. I saw another tractor trailer in the distance. I put breaks on it and levitated it towards me. I did this for a few cars. I kept track of where every car was in the air. I kept track of all the vehicles positions in the air, using a little memory. I knew that since I wasnt using verbal commands it could spell disaster so I had to memorize and recall everything I was doing._ 


_My arms are still in the air levitating all the automobiles. I walk a great distance for a long time with all the cars tagging along. I am now on a dirt road leading to nowhere_




_In those very moments my dream powers felt as if they were weakening. Then There was this sudden earthquake. It felt like a 17.0! In fact the earth quake was so massive the vehicles I had hovering in the air became to much to handle._ So I dropped them all.
And there were a few explosions_. OPPS!_
__

----------


## Hazel

> So I dropped them all.



Did they crush you???

----------


## Necco

Nope, thank god 
  no of them crashed into me. _I just watched all the action from a save distance_.

THANKS *4* THE REPLY

----------


## The Cusp

Lol, the final picture of that last dream looks pretty disastrous.  You should stick to controlling water, you seem to be really good at it.  You're Aquaman!

----------


## Clairity

Levitating cars.. now THAT'S control!  ::D: 

Great dream!

----------


## Necco

*Move the Clouds*
Sept.13 2007



_Im on some type of road trip with some random girl. Shes flirting with me. I like it, and Im waiting to see where all this is going to go. She we are in a car with a portable roof, in the middle of nowhere. She is seeding 125mph. When she gave me a peck on the check, I got excited! And Unfortunately I became lucid. The sun was giving a yellow glow over the clouds. The mood was set. She looks at me, then looks at the sky. "Oh no!, its about to rain! What are we gonna do?" she said. " Dont worry about it, just give me a sec. Ill be right back." I said_

_So I levitated me body out the moving car onto the ground. With a short jump I zipped into the sky. The clouds looked very cluttered and it was spelling a storm. With some verbal commands the clouds cleared up a bit. I am still hovering over the clouds watching a fantastic view. Once I could see the ground below my next mission was to get back to the car. I had no Idea where to go. I lost all sense of direction. So I held out my two fingers and said out loud, "point to me were the red vehicle is." My hands and arms turned in the direction of the car, also creating a cloud circle to pin point the radius._
__

_The clouds finished its circular formation and I ZIPPED straight threw it. I see the red car in the distance. She was still in the car, driving about 60mph. I meet up with the car and plant my butt in the seat. "All clear" I said. "Thank you" she said. So we started kissing and hugging. (a great experience.) Yes she was kissing me and driving. All of a sudden there is this huge gust of fog. I was still in the middle of kissing her and I didnt feel like flying out the car again. I held out my hand and made a fog less circle a few feet around the car._
__

_The futhr she drove the more we kissed and the bigger I made the fog- less_ 
_circle._

----------


## Necco

The last dream you guys committed on, I didn’t like it. Even though levitating cars is cool, There are better things out there. Thanks for the support anyway, (everyone)


ALSO SOME OF THE IMAGES MAY NOT WORK SO YOU HAVE TO REFRESH OR RELOAD THE JOURNAL.
thats not me in those images

----------


## The Cusp

The images all seem to load fine for me.  They're getting better as well.

You probably didn't like that car control dream because it wasn't water.  Like the clouds in your last dream.  You have an affinity for water.

----------


## Necco

> The images all seem to load fine



  Ok thats great because there having some problems on this end. 
You're right I didn't like that dream because it was only fog. You're also right. *"I am AQUA MAN!!!* 

*But yet to get to Clairitys stage!* (oneday)

----------


## Clairity

> *But yet to get to Clairitys stage!* (oneday)



Sweetie.. you have SURPASSED me!   ::bowdown:: 

Great fog dream btw!

----------


## Necco

*Ice sHOWER*
Sept.17 2007


_Omg My friend just told the most hilarious joke about this fat girl. I couldn’t stop laughing. I start to cry from enjoyment. My stomach starts to hurt from the laughter, I think a heart attack is about come on. Give me a moment to breathe lord…. … .._


_So were walking and talking on the sand beach. The sandy between my toes is unbearably soft. The breeze was just right. The sun was high in the sky. The joke was so funny I have to stop and take a breath and relax. Then I become lucid. My eyes roll up into the deep blue sky, that was changing its color. "That’s odd." I said. "What the hell is that?"_
__

_I know what a meter shower is but these things looked like ICE. The specks in the sky soon became very visible. Each had an exquisitely sharp point aiming straight for the ground at tremendous speeds. The first ice crystal hit the ground generating a bust sand splattering all over my face. They started falling like rain. People are running in all directions. My friend has abandoned me. I’m standing in the same spot just gazing with amazement. Another crystal collided about 10 feet away from me. The sand got into my mouth and my eyes. I was about to lose dream control, but a voice of a little boy saved me. He said, "LOOK OUT" I look above my head and see a crystal about to collide with my body, 2 seconds left._ 

_I throw my hands into the air causing the ice to explode._
__

_I jolted off the beach into the distant trees. Later I found my self safely on a hilltop, watching a catastrophe destroy a beautiful beach. I regret this. With my waterpowers I could have helped the people on the beach, but my body felt to weak too even move. That ice explosion I created earlier took a lot of power._

----------


## Necco

*Cuddles part 2*
Sept. 27 2007

It happened again. I saw my long lost ferret in a dream. She was soo cute. I never thought I miss her so much that there would be a second dream. I enjoyed my 30 minutes of playtime with her. The dream was non-the less a healer. It healed that empty spot in my heart where she was. 
When I woke from this dream all wasnt lost. I felt well being. My ferret wont exist again in real life, but in a dream  :Boggle:  ::blue::  ::cry::

----------


## Clairity

> 



 
Awww.. Cuddles looks so sweet!  ::content::

----------


## Necco

*6 eyes*
Sept.17 2007

Couldnt be a better bunch. After Cuddles part 2 I had another dream the same night. (yes cuddles was in it) The dream was very vague. But I distinctively remember the 3 pairs. I saw a puppy, a stripped kitten and a ferret lay in the grass on a sunny day. The site was so beautiful that I had to take my time to put together an image. And this is what I got.

(took a while to get this image together)
All 3 of them look up at me with 6 puppy dog eyes. I was about to melt into the ground. As soon as I saw this I became lucid. In thesis very moments I remembered claritys technique. She would wake her self up after a significant event so she wouldnt for get it. And Thats what I did. Thank you Claritiy!

----------


## Necco

*Arrow War*
Sept.29 2007

The grass is gray the sky is blue. The distant roar of the army grew. I hide behind a castle, which looks like a box. I couldn’t go in it for cover, because it had to many locks. Millions of people were coming to kill me. The predicament I’m in is the worst place to be. Each of them shot an arrow into the sky. I jolted to another box and began to cry. But when I look behind me, there is another army of men. Preferable one million a lot more than ten. They were about to fight the people in the distance, and I was caught in the middle of a war. But just a few feet away were an open door. A door that had a portal inside, that would take me away from this terrifying ride. 


The only hard part was getting to the portal.(which is not in the image). In case the first paragraph is incomprehensible, There are evil people in the distance about to collide with the good people behind me. Basically the spot I am in looks as if this is the collision point between the two. My mission is to get to that portal I saw a few feet away, and hopefully I won’t have to see blood shed. The evil people launched more arrows into the air, which made it to dangerous to run in open grass so I stayed behind the box. The arrows hit the ground with impressive sound affects. When the attack was finished I see my chance to make a run for it. But by the looks of it I am too late now. Everyone met each other already and the battle for nothing has began. With a series of events I made it to the portal which teleported me to a lucid dream ….   _( my very next dream )_

----------


## Necco

*Arrow War Part 2*
Sept.29 2007

I_ had this dream right after part 1_
_I see an old man. He is meditating. Which gave me an idea, and I became lucid. I was at an unknown house with unknown people who were eating dinner at a table._
__

_I see mostly kids. I am sitting on the carpet watching their laughter and joy. I humbly meditate, without disruption in their presents . I was ready for some type of dream control. So I levitate some carpet lint, move it to the left right up down. A little girl walks to me and hands me a plate. I look at it with suspicion. I see corn on the cob, strip of rib, and 3 meatballs. So I levitate each item one by one, to examine it. I turn it 360 degrees to check for anything out the ordinary. Then with out using my hands, I levitate the food to my mouth and eat, Eat , EAT!!!!_

----------


## Clairity

> All 3 of them look up at me with 6 puppy dog eyes. I was about to melt into the ground. As soon as I saw this I became lucid. In thesis very moments I remembered claritys technique. She would wake her self up after a significant event so she wouldnt for get it. And Thats what I did. Thank you Claritiy!



I decided long ago that it's worth sacrificing "quantity" to capture "quality" which is why I'll end a lucid to vividly recall something I don't want to forget.

You're so very welcome Necco!  :smiley:

----------


## Necco

*Get Away Truck*
Sept. 18 2007

Wow the intensity. This gave me more than a fright. It was relieving and yet discouraging. Its a nightmare and a lucid dream in the mix. Of course there is no happy ending. I am walking on an open road. NO cars in site.

There is no fog the sun is high in the sky, everything was still. Time felt like it paused. Beyond the road was an endless forest of pine trees. Since its daytime The nightmare didnt began. I take a few steps to the left, a few to the right. I am lost. The road looks like it goes on for miles on each end. I dont know what to do. I Look down one end of the road, and see nothing. And when I turn my head I see a tractor trailer in the distance. " Maybe I should hitch hike."  I said to myself. But then again hitch hikers dont have a happy ending. Maybe I should try to find my way threw the woods. The truck was getting a lot closer. I see something moving in the bushes. Out comes a white deer. A huge beautiful white deer. It walks in the path of the truck. I figure whoever is in the truck sees the deer and will avoid it. So I look the other direction and see no cars on the road. I gaze in this direction for a moment. Then there was a loud bang coming from the direction of the 18-wheeler. I look in that direction to find a dead deer on the road and a speeding truck coming straight towards me. I saw no dent in the truck from the deer, the truck was perfectly fine. 


That was sad to see blood splatter to the ground in slow motion, but right now I had to worry about what my next move is. I did want to hitch hike, but I change my mind. The driver didnt even stop the truck, and Im not waiting to see what type of person this is. Damn I think he saw me already. I run into the bushes and keep running into the woods a few feet away from the road. The driver doesnt even honk a horn, it just causally comes closer towards the area I disappeared in. I am hiding behind a bush watching everything from a distance. My heart starts to pound as the truck drivers engine gets louder. Please God just let him drive by, drive by, drive by, drive by. The truck begins to slow down the closer it gets. The truck moves even slower, slower . . Slower, and the engine shuts off at the exact spot I was standing. 


So what do I do now. I see a man open the door and close it. The sound effects echo threw the quiet forest. He made 2 foots steps on the ground and snorts. Im about to run - its now or never. I make a loud clutter in the bushes and jolt into the woods. I can hear the man run into the woods after me. Damn I knew I should have stayed were I was. I figure Im about to die so i _Become lucid._ 

_I find my way back onto another road. I look in the distance and see the 18 wheeled in the distance. I cant hear the man chasing me anymore. Maybe he got tired. I start to run down the road in the opposite direction of the truck. "This is about to get serious"_


_I hear a faint slam and a faint engine start. I look behind to see the truck coming toward me._

_The trucker honks the loud horn 3 times. The sound rings threw my ears. Although the sound is unbearable loud I continue to run with getting tired. The truck is moving a lot faster than my legs can move. I try to take flight but it didnt work. My running speed continued to be the same and the truck is gaining. There is a red and black car driving on the other side of the road. Im not going to bother to ask them to help me. The truck was only about 20 feet away from my feet. I have to think fast. When the 2 vehicles were close enough I levitate both and toss them straight at the 18-wheeler. The cars slam into the truck without putting a single dent on it. All I can do at this point is hope and pray the people in the cars didnt get hurt._ 
__

_But anyway Im still running from this 18-wheeler moving 69 mph.(running on foot) The bumper is just a few feet from my legs. As I am running I look in the distance and see a lake "THANK GOD" THATS just what I needed!!_
__


To be continued with part 2................. ....

----------


## Clairity

> To be continued with part 2................. ....



*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!*

*What happened!?!?!?!??!?*

*I hate this!!!!!!!*  ::morecrying:: 




(fantastic dream btw)  :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

sorry.. system hiccupped and duplicate posted.

----------


## Clairity

here too.. system hiccupped and duplicate posted. :-(

----------


## The Cusp

> To be continued with part 2................. ....



What's next? Commercials?

----------


## Necco

*Get Away Truck Part 2*
Sept. 18 2007

I was just furious.
I am Still lucid and I am near a body of water on a getaway chase from a speeding 18 wheeler. Necco is very furious up to this point. I wasnt about to wake my self up without giving this truck a piece of my mind. Truck on the road is about to become truck in the water. 
But actually, in the long run, The truck ended up looking like so 


*Thats what you get* when you mess *with aqua man.* 
So after I am finished working my water powers, the man in the truck still has the mordacity to get out, and yell at me, quote " _Youre a bloody loser_!!" Unfortunately I woke up because I had to go to school, But we shall meet again one day!!!

----------


## Necco

You guys are TOO FUNNY!




> What happened!?!?!?!??!?
> I hate this!!!!!!!



There was a delay because I had to go to the store. But I didn’t think you’d like it.  I’m surprised you like it! 





> What's next? Commercials?



 - naa, but it would be pretty cool

----------


## Necco

Incase anyone _forgot…_ 
I just thought should post this because I forgot my own rubric. 
This is the SUPER last time ima post this 

Neccos dream color code
black - nightmare
red - dream fantasy
green - regular dream
light blue - lucid dream
_Dark slanetd blue - dream control_

----------


## Necco

*Soaring New York.* 
October 1 2007


_Keeping speed is easy, but staying aloft is the hard part. I am on a boat heading for new York. New York! And since I dont live there I become lucid. I actually visited New York on vacation so I am familiar with some geography. For get about the boat, what it looked like and who was on it, I am ready to jump out the water and start flying. The sense of realism was unbearably true. It was a blue sky, Crystal water. I had no problem trying to fly. The moment I leap over the edge of the boat I start to hover over the water. Actually I think Im starting to sink. I better get moving before I lose all control._

_I tilt my body forward and begin my straight path towards the city. I have no problem gaining speed. I try to pretend there are boosters on the back of my feet giving me super speed. I am going so fast the letter U has formed around my body._
__
_I fly straight beside the buildings. Wow this is to fast. It be best if I slow down. I dont wanna knock into one of the buildings causing it to fall. I wonder if I can still levitate cars. Maybe I should do a tester. I turn to my left which leads to a busy street. This Arial view is wonderful. I can see all the cars moving by the individual people walking and talking. Streetlights go green then red. Its all-realistic. Actually this is a little to realistic. I better do something before I loose some dream control. I look down at the streets at an easy paste. I am looking for a crowded bus. The biggest bus I can find. There it is, yes that one is perfect. I make a hand signal to levitate it towards me. I look inside it and count the number of people in it. A little over 20 people._ 
__
_So I put the bus back on the ground and teleport everyone out the bus. I pick the bus up again and throw it towards the water. I hear a faint splash and continue my dream control._ 
_I Pick a random building and sit on the edge of it. I had to savior the moment of lucid. The sitting also gives me an idea. Wheres that damn Chrysler Building. I look behind me and see it towering over my shoulder._ 
__
_I feel determined to climb that building before this dream ends. No I dont want to climb it I want to fly to the very top._ 
_I jump off the building I was sitting on and direct my concentration on flying to the top_
__
_Oh what a view. Its just spectacular. Unfortunately There is a little fog up here. It makes it hard to see the ground. Anyway I jump off the building and began to soar away from the city. Of course I was going so fast it left a fog trail._
__

----------


## Clairity

Necco, I absolutely love the way you incorporate pictures of the action that is happening in your dream.

How do you do that and how LONG does it take you to create them?

I am just so impressed by you!  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

You need some super villains in your dreams.

----------


## Necco

> love the way you incorporate pictures of the action that is happening in your dream.
> How do you do that and how LONG does it take you to create them?



Wowo ::D:  ::happyhappy:: 
Thanks For the compliment Clairity. It actually doesn’t take long to create one of those images. It involves a lot of_ cut and pasting, a bit of motivation and creativity_. Of course you already know where I get my motivation. 
I use a program called Microsoft Paint and Microsoft PowerPoint.  These are the logos. 


I can create dream image within a few minutes.(10 minutes at most) Its easy, no brain science involved. 





> You need some super villains in your dreams.




Hey cusp you’re in luck because I DO HAVE A LUCID DREAM with a villain in it. I have the dream written on paper, and soon will type it. It’ll be the next 3<SUP>rd</SUP> dream.

----------


## Necco

*Beside my bed Lay Chucky*
Oct.2 2007

I am in my bed. The sun hasn’t come up yet. I’m sitting here with a horrified look on my face because I know something bad is about to happen. So I lay here and wait. And wait and Wait. In the dark....


I look up at the ceiling and see nothing. In front of me lay a closet. A closet I had no intention to go and visit. The walls were stripped of there wallpaper. The walls just sit there waiting for me to make the first move. I lay here and wait for the environment to make the first move. The Television, my covers, the walls, my dresser and the closet wait for me to make the first move. I slowly get out of bed. I shift the covers into the other direction and open my eyes wider than I ever could. All of a sudden the sun shoots into the sky and my sister walks into the room. Since the sun was up I felt a lot better. My sister walks into the room and says " Way cool, when did you get a new doll?"
I’m standing here confused "what are you talking about" 
She says" Look behind you dumb ass" 


I turn around and find myself in total shock. There lay propped don the floor were the box of a Chucky DOLL. 
"Oh @#&#37;&!" I said out loud. 

I walk over to the box and open it. I pull the doll out the box and stare at its face for a few moments. I through the doll back onto the ground and continue looking at it. " Oh my god! This is some freaky shit!" I said out loud. My sister picked it up and ran into the kitchen were my mother was cooking breakfast. I told her the Doll was evil and dose she have any suggestions on how to get rid of it. 
She says, " You know what you have to do… … BURN IT"
In that instant the dolls head rotates. And I wake up.

----------


## The Cusp

You just had to open the box, didn't you?  That's not the first Chucky dream I've seen on these boards.  He's doing quite well for himself in the dreamworld.

----------


## Clairity

> I use a program called Microsoft Paint and Microsoft PowerPoint. These are the logos. 
> 
> 
> I can create dream image within a few minutes.(10 minutes at most) Its easy, no brain science involved.



I'm assuming that those are programs you have to buy.  ::D: 





> *Beside my bed Lay Chucky*



LOL!! When my son was little I bought him a "My Buddy" doll:



A few nights later I saw Chucky on tv.  ::shock:: 

I couldn't look at that doll the same way after that.. and soon after, my son's "buddy" went on a "sleepover" and never came home.  ::D:

----------


## Necco

> went on a "sleepover" and never came home.



I probably would have done the same thing.  ::movingmrgreen:: 
   Mr. Buddy doesnt look like hes friendly. ::shock::   Look at those dark brown moist eyeballs. With his well greased hair. If you listen very hard there will be a deadly heartbeat below his left shoulder!!!

----------


## Necco

*Silent Television*
This is very serious (expressing my anger, may not want to read ::|: )
October 15 2007


I haven’t even posted a quarter of the hundreds of dreams that have terrified me.
I wake in my bed. The air is hot, temperature rising. There is something in my room. If someone sees a ghost (demon) I feel no need to call that person crazy. I think its bottom line ignorant. I believe that there are real live demons walking the earth. There not my brothers and sisters that have died in the past. I believe that people who have died aren’t conscious. No one is in heaven, and I don’t believe in hell.

But there was something in my room. The lights are off. Day is on the other side of the world. My television sits on top of a dresser. I felt something in that direction. Something 
For a moment I had to check if this where a dream. So I look around every angle and spot in the room, nothing is out of place. The window is in its right placement. My computer, videotapes, light switch everything. So what in gods name was going on?



I’m still lying in my bed and I don’t plan to leave. But the force near my TV got stronger, and stronger. There was something standing over there, which was invisible and evil in every possible way. It obviously wasn’t an angel so I assume it’s a demon (AKA ghost). This is a normal assurance inside of my dreams, but this one is very weird. When I open my eyes everything was still in the same place, but the force disappears. 

_I have no relations to demons, I have no ornaments amulets nothing. I don’t have physic powers I don’t associate wit physics no palm reading, card tricks levitation_ NONONONONO!! AND NO
And for some reason I have been a playing toy for one of these wicked spirit creatures. They plague me with horrific nightmares. 7 years too many
Yes I prayed to God afterwards -

----------


## Necco

*The Walk*
October 12 2007

I am walking on a street. Cars go by. I am lucid but decide not to display dream control. Sunny mood. Green grass. Everything lively, nothing dead. I see a few kids walk across the pavement. Nothing out of the ordinary. I see a stop light in the distance. Some buildings on both sides of the street. My family is walking up the pavement. They ignore my presence. I really dont care.
The sun is moving at unusual speeds. Its moving in swift circular motions. The shadows rise and fall, rise and fall. The wind blows pollution in to my lunges. Did this for about 10 minutes and woke up.

----------


## Necco

*So Sudden*
October 16 2007

_He blasts a fire ball straight towards me and I just barley miss it. I find my self-struggling on the edge the. The fire ball flys into the distance while I try to keep my balance on the wood._ 


__
_I was walking on a dock, watching the peaceful and sheering ocean in the daytime.The sky is dark blue with a mix of clouds. I becAme lucid after I sensed the fireball launching behind me. As I dodge it I got a good glimps of the perpetrator and managed to fall off. In moments notice I grab the edge with my hands. Slowly I begin to pull myself back up. The guy who had these miraculous fireballs looked like_ shit._ I couldnt identify his dark face. His whole body makes the profile of a stick figure. We both stare at each other for the moment. I was ready to wipe that smirk off his face._


_He tossed another fireball my way. I dodge it without hesitation. The sky changes color again. I take a deep breath and blow at the water. It instantly creates a platform of ice. I jump onto it and continue making a huge ice plat form over the water. I continue to run over the ice while the stick man finally joins the game and makes his first step onto it. I run in the opposite direction. I could take him out right now, but I want to have a little playtime._ 
_A fireball runs across my feet and collides into the ice. He wasnt aiming for me, he was trying to break the ice so I could fall threw. While I continue to run I repair it and dodge a fire ball over my head. This guy seems a little smarter than I thought. No worries._ 

_I hear a huge crash next to my ear and fall threw a hole in the ice. I knew this was a dream so drowning was not an option. I swim a good distance and rise my self out the water. I see the stick figure frantically looking for me. Im gonna end this now, so I might as well freeze him. I inhale a deep breath and blow it out furiously._ 

__
_The stick man sees the freeze coming towards him so blocks it with a fire gust. He sends a string of blue fire towards me. I do understand that blue fire is the hottest there is._ 
_No worries I jump back into the water dodging the attack. I stay in the water for a moment. I think this is long enough._ 
_With a swift hand movement I raise me self out the water. My eyes are scanning the ice parameter but hes nowhere to be found. Oh I see him hes in the distance on the shore. How did he get over there so fast. Anyway, I jolt into that direction, only to find no one at the shore once I get there. "SHIT were he go!" I said out loud._ 
_I begin to walk on the sand calmly. Im having second thoughts, maybe he just gave up. It took me a minute to recognize it but there was something moving underneath my feet. I jump out the way to see a head pop out the sand. Its the head of the stick man. I quickly run towards the water but its to late. Theres a firebomb that he just set off. It sends me flying over the ocean at a tremendous speed._ 
__

_I crash into the water. A horrifying stop._ They say even the softest water can feel like concrete_. It felt like I broke threw a building of steel. It doesnt really hurt, but I am no fool, and I truly underestimated this guy. I can see that Im getting my ass kicked._ 
_Im getting a little angry._
_First things first, need to get back to the surface._ 
_I inhale and exhale directing the freeze into a straight line. I continued the path until it met up with the sand._
__

_I just have a little more to go._ 
_Ok my feet are now on the sand. This time everything will be considered with caution. I walk around the rocky shore and wait for a sudden movement. There is nothing. I walk towards the bushes and watch the leaves fall from the trees. Hes hiding somewhere._ 
_BOOM!_
_Theres another blast in front of me. It sends my body soaring into the air. I dont feel a thing, but I do realize that Im being tossed around like a volley ball._ 
__


_My back collides with the rocks. Smoke clouds my view in all directions. The ground rumbles a moment, then fades._ 

_To be continued.  Im about to kick some ***_

----------


## Clairity

> *So Sudden*
> October 16 2007
> 
> _To be continued.  Im about to kick some ***_



And I can't wait! Necco has NEVER been defeated!!  :boogie:

----------


## The Cusp

You got beat up by a stick man!  Not quite the super villain I had in mind...
I couldn't help thinking about the Night Stalker thread while I was reading that dream.

So where do you think you went wrong?  I liked the elemental aspect of the battle.  Maybe you need to switch up your elements, try some earth magic.
Or fight fire with fire!

Oops, didn't see the to be continued part...  You had better not be doing that on purpose!

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow!  What a fascinating dream journal!  I can't believe I've never been here before.  You got some good reviews, Necco, so I decided to see for myself.

I've got some reading to do.

----------


## Necco

Yes Im *still breathing,* not on death row yet.
I am sososososoosos osos sorry for just leaving everybody like that.  
Nothings changed, Im still lucid dreaming, and have tons recorded.
The last dream recorded will be finished today, and continued 
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com ::o: ffice ::o: ffice" /><o:p></o:p>
Any way the reason for my absence was because, The Verizon DSL stopped working and I moved to another state 300 miles away. But Necco's _back so get ready for some awesome dream action._

----------


## Clairity

> But Necco's _back so get ready for some awesome dream action._



*YAY Necco's home!!!*  :boogie:

----------


## Necco

*Water in the Field*
December 2, 2007

_The day consists of light blue sky. All over are birds flying into the distance. The air smells fresh. The grass looks yellow. Some trees in the distance. I am lucid and decide to cut back on the dream powers. To my left was a small pond of water. Hence I couldnt resist playing around a little. I walk over to the pond and pull a stream of water out. I guess my goal here is to pay attention to my surroundings while keeping this body of water afloat in the air. This simple task was a very hard to do. The water kept trying to sink back to the ground so i constantly had to stay on my toes. The water is just a foot above the grass. I walk into the distant trees. The view is great. And I walk for about 5-10 minutes._ 

__
_In that time I also studied the water very closely, because I knew Id be duplicating an image from the dream and posting it here._

----------


## The Cusp

I see nothing's changed much in your absence.  You're still the water master!

----------


## Necco

I wouldnt say water master!! But I think I'm good at it

----------


## Necco

*An easy Day*
December 7,2007

_Again high contrast, I am lucid from the previous nightmare that led into this scene. The sky is blue, clouds bumping into each other. Its about mid day. A few people walk in the distance. I stand on the edge of a lake. A lake that goes-on for miles. Its a gorgeous sight._ 
_I walk into the water, which seems to be without depth. The water level is at my shoes. Very interesting._ 
_I lift 2 water balls and keep them aloft beside me. Again I closely study the waters texture and form._ 

_After about 4 minutes of this I walk a little further into the open water. I quickly add more water to the balls and create a donut ring around my body. Its about 4-10 meters long. I continued the water in a circular motion. The daylight sun reflected off the water. It was a dazzling sight, picture perfect and I really felt great that things were going my way._ 


_So I look up into the sky, and I see clouds_


_The clouds are up there so I say to my self why in the world am I down here. Its time to get goen. I actually want to get into the sky with a different method instead of fly fly up high and away peter pan. I want to try something new in this dream. So I quickly make swift hand movement to gather a great deal of water into one spot. I continue doing this to increase the water pressure. I walk over to the spot where I directed all the water and continue adding pressure below my feet. Yep thats good enough. I just about made enough to send me to the moon. "Let the count down begin!" I said out loud" " 5 43-2-1!!"_ 

_I quickly release the water pressure to form a column and it jolts me body into the sky. Then it actually started to get a little cold. The sky turned into a darker blue and I knew I was almost out of time._ 
__
_After I get to a specific height I let go of the water and watch it splash back into the lake. Afterwards I just had to sit and watc__h the day go by. It was a fantastic view. Let the image do all the talking._

----------


## bro

Brilliant stuff Necco..I can't beleive I haven't been here before. You certainly are good at amnipulating water and ice, it's very clear. (Ah, fantastic job on the graphics too, really captures the moment).

I'll be reading along as best I can..good stuff!

----------


## Necco

I'm happy u like it BRo.  and thanks for reading my journal!      
the images take about 10 minutes or less to create. No hackle

----------


## Necco

*After the rain*
December 09,2007


Oh damn its raining. I dont like rain when Im emotional and moody. The clouds are so dark and spooky. Where is the sun when u need it. She doesnt even peak threw to see where I am walking. Its and open road as far as I can see. I hold no umbrella, just the rain poring on my skin. Although this was just a dream I actually felt the wet ness. To my left were a gate, which border an open field. Field with brown grass that looked thirsty. 
So I couldnt help but to stand still and await the rain to subside. Its a slanted rain. As if the wind were trying to know my off the road. The gusts were actually quite exhilarating. I think my sister is walking with me along this path. Its someone but I have no idea who. So THE RAIN STOPS. The sun begins to look at me. Its mega bright, and feels hot on my skin. So I say to my self, this looks like the perfect conditions for a rainbow. And there it is..... ...

To my right the prettiest rainbow in the world. This rainbow in my dream consist of black white orange pink colors. To bad the dream goes down hill from here.
After my 10 second glimpse the rain came back with a friend. Good old Lighting. Ever heard of dodging lighting. Those tricky basterds!!! So there are a few sparks here and there in the distance. Therese another to my left witch seems unnoticeable. But they definitely werent untouchable. The rain suddenly stops. Something in my mind tells me to start running. So I do. And the bolt of lighting came crashing a few feet behind me.

I continue running along the dirt path. The clouds seem to clear up but bolts of lighting keep touching the ground. I dodge another to my right. My hearts bumping, This feels like the real thing. I really think I am in danger. Then another to my left and any closer than this Id be dead.

Its bright as the sun its self. The force sent me off balance a little. Also did I already mention the lighting has no sound. I just see flashes left and right with a little rumble here and there. This isnt a lucid dream, I am scared to death.

----------


## Necco

*Birds MEN*
Dec. 10 2007


Bird 1: Talk about a dead day
Bird2: Dead days dont live no dyeing life
Bird 1: I know that but why?
Bird:2 wait . Someones watching


And then the two birds went flying into the distance, The must of saw me in the bushes. The sky is a red color, its a bit moody and I think Im in a forest. Yes a forest with 2 talking birds. That was the exact dialogue of the animals. I think they were white doves or some type of eagle. I really dont care what type of animal it is. ITS AN ANIMAL and they were speaking English!! 
As farfetched as that sounds it still doesnt spark a lucid. I personally think Im slaking a little bit on this lucid dreaming stuff. 

So I stand up and pear over the bushes to observe my environment. Its a dark scary place with naked trees and little Life at all. The soil looked rusty as if the land hadean seen rain in years. "Where in the hell am I!!" I say to myself. I take a step forward and shortened my breathing. Everything is still lifeless and cold. With my altra-supersonic hearing the man walking up to me was no surprise. He is about 70-80 feet away. Looks like he has a scarf and a hat on, in a rush to catch a cab. And Im about to be rush out of that situation. So I start running to another nearby bush. My brain is telling me " Necco, get up and run so he wont catch you!!" While my heart says " Necco stay hidden without a sound until hes gone." 


For the moment I sit with a dazed look on my face trying to figure out what I should do. I do neither what my heart or brain tells me. I simply stand up straight and walk into the direct path of the mysterious person. If this guy were to try and hurt me, Ill die with a fight. 
The mysterious man is just 40-50 feet away, walking with a slower paste. He then stops in his tracks. Turns his body around and runs away

----------


## Necco

*Mini*
December 11 2007

It just doesnt get any weirder than this. The suns out, the grass is green flowers bloom in the distance. These flowers in the distance look weird. I think there moving or something. What is that? The flowers lay in a 50 feet distance. I see stuff moving around. "What is that" I say out loud. So my curious self investigates with a rush. I cling my feet into the ground and run over to the flowers. Oh my goodness. You wont believe what I see!

Its hundreds of em. Mini vehicles riding silently along the petals. I crouch down to examine the particular flower in front of me. The 2 cars slid across the petals like nothing happened. They looked care free, without a driver in the driver seat. This is very unrealistic and mind-boggling. 

Thats exactly what I see on the petals. Gravity never took the weight of the car into consideration. They just lightly float from flower to flower.

----------


## The Cusp

Love the Mini dream.  I've seen snails do that, but never cars.

----------


## Necco

That was a really weird dream, but not the weirdest. When I move deeper into this journal the dreams will definitely get more hectic.

----------


## Necco

*Narrow Brick*
December 3, 2007

This dream is a lot more spiritual than what you would regularly call a dream. Since Im so nice Ill try to cut out the religious parts. 

Basically Im walking along this narrow brick pathway.. ... . . . .

From a distance the eye tells you that it goes on forever, but in youre heart it tells you there is an end. I walk along this path and for every 6  10 feet I walk, a particular part of my past is projected onto the brick. Or at least I think its my past, it cant be someone elses. Anyway, at the end of this brick tunnel I actually see some kind of hope. Its a long walk from where I stand but Im utterly determined to walk this path to the end.

----------


## Moonbeam

Beautiful dreams, Necco!  I'm so glad I stopped in here--those illustrations are so cool!  I want to do some water stuff like that!  The lighning one is great too; too bad it wasn't so much fun, but it sure looks good! 

I don't think my dreams are ever so beautiful; I need to look at yours to get some beauty into mine.

----------


## Clairity

Great dreams Necco! I especially love the "Narrow Brick" dream!

I'm so glad you're posting again!  ::content::

----------


## Necco

Sorry about the looooooooong pause, but leaning the BLENDER3D program isn’t easy. 
 I have been working in this program instead of continuing my dream journal. 
I have been animating flying people with the program. It’s about an hour every 25 seconds.  I thought it be fun to add a small new addition to the journal.
* But im back again!!!!*

----------


## Necco

*Small clouds*
1-2-08

_I was actually inside the airplane high in the sky on a sunny day. I am automatic lucid after attempting the WILD technique. I simply teleport my self out of the window and gaze down at the open ground. No im scared. The feeling is remarkable. Incredible. Better than any other experience that Ive ever had._ 
__
_So I casually fly through the warm air. The clouds are very small. The horizon is deep. I float in the air like so softly, without struggle. I fly straight without struggle. I slow down and turn my body a full 360. Then My alarm clock GOSE OFF!!!!_
_This is a rendered 3d animation in I created blender, i basicly tried to recreate the flying part._ 
!!!!FLYSwiftLY!!!!

_(i USE THE USERNAME 811K 4 YOUTUBE.)_

----------


## Moonbeam

> *But im back again!!!!*



 :boogie: Hey, you have progressed to animation in your dream illustration! Cool!

----------


## Clairity

Welcome back Necco.. I love the 3D!!  ::smitten::

----------


## Necco

Im glade U both like it. And I have a lot more to come. 
Hopefully you can use them to help motivate you to fly inside of your own dreams.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Im glade U both like it. And I have a lot more to come. 
> Hopefully you can use them to help motivate you to fly inside of your own dreams.



I look forward to seeing them.  I'll let you know if if works!   ::banana::

----------


## Necco

*Loop the fly*
1-4-08

_I__ have this dream the very next day after my WILD. Its the same landscape and I easily swept off into the sky. The clouds are a lot brighter and the sky has a brown mixture to it. The distant clouds seem more interesting so I fly toward those. I cant help but to enjoy the view and honor the idea that I have enough dream control to do something like this. The clouds have a wet body lotion taste to it. The move very slowly, taking there time with no rush._ 
__


_Thats exactly how I wanted to do this dream. Take my time with no rush. The clouds were scattered for miles and miles. I never really thought about controlling them into shapes and forms. The sheer beauty of flying was enough. I bend my head back and send myself into a deep loop in the sky. The cool breeze rattles me clothes. Im in the air for a good 30 minutes. Just enough time to brighten my day._
_!!!!!loopFLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

_<HTTP: watch?v="6ILKSZmXgdU" www.youtube.com>There are some other parts to this dream but Id rather record them on paper._

----------


## Moonbeam

Very nice.  I don't think I've ever flown like that--so slow and floaty, with time to loop and look around.  Especially so high.  That's a good flying goal for me.

----------


## Necco

Well I actually had a few benefits with the last 2 dreams. 
I had head phones on (trance induction music) , and they were Wilds during the day. I wasn’t very sleepy 

Moonbeam you can pull this off, you’ve been lucid dreaming a lot more than I have.

----------


## Necco

*King Kong is back*
1-11-08

I’m sitting in the middle of the street watching the headlights of cars roll by.

There’s a highway just a couple 50 yards away. The cars are driving mad crazy. The sun gave off no light, and the stars were blackened. 
There was this misty yellow light in the sky (known as light pollution) which had a horrifying mood to the dream.  So I’m standing in a street with my family beside me. Directly above the highway is a train.  The train rested on a plat-forum that looked like monkey bars.  The train rolls by and then I see something else in the distance.  Its big and its hairy. He’s swinging on the monkey bars and for some shity reason he’s coming to eat me. !!!  A big ugly black loud furry stinky sweaty ape is charging full speed. My family and I miraculously get on the highway with a vehicle trying to escape the monster.  I can see him running after the jeep in the back window.

 In the back window I also see something else in the distance. A b-2 plane has just transformed into a weird shaped UFO

Its scares me to death 

And the ape slows down realizing that the car is 10 times faster than its legs. I’m still looking threw the back window and this ape is desperate to kill me for some reason. So he highjacks a car and miraculously ends up a few feet away. We enter a multi story parking lot. The ape is an excellent driver, with a mean look on his face. The only thing I want to do at this point is not die and get away from Kong.

The lights go out in the parking lot. Wisely the ape turns off his headlights, and my dad is driving in blackness. He’s now moving 60-70 miles and hour in blackness and he still hasn’t hit the breaks yet.  So I do the dumbest thing in the world. I open the car door and jump out. 

Now I’m lying on the grass quietly to see what’s happened. I hear the loud screech of breaks echo threw the building.  The lights are back on. I manage to find a large piece of cement to hide my self. I here the ape walking in the distance. He’s getting closer.  My dream heart pounds, and I figure out that I am dreaming!!
But unfortunately I’m to scared at the moment to do anything. The ape walks directly pass me as if I wasn’t there. Or maybe hes blind or deaf. 
Or maybe my hiding spot is sufficient

----------


## Necco

*Follow*
12-24-07

Theirs a bee flowing me. Oh I hate bees.
The damn thing wont let me go
I see a small playground across the street. Maybe if I jump around the bee will stop following me. I move up. I move down. I twirl around and around. The bees still getting closer to my skin. I guess Im scared of getting stung by it. (Well if you saw how big it was)

Like I was saying Im horrified of getting stung by this bee. And Im running around in circles like a maniac to get away from it. Im scared to death.
I see a very tall pole.


Maybe if I climb this poll the bee will go away. So I climb the poll to the very top, which looks about 500 yards high. The bee is now circling my body. With a desperate and impatient attempt I jump off the poll.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi.
This is my first time here (I think) and I must say I'm liking this dream journal. The images you add are great and really add to the over all feel of your dreams.

Glad that ape never found you, maybe that little bit of lucidity did something to save you from him.

----------


## Clairity

Necco, I love the dreams and pics (especially the ape).

I had to smile when you said that big ape jumped into a car and started driving it chasing you!   ::D:

----------


## Necco

by:VEX




> Hi.
> This is my first time here (I think) and I must say I'm liking this dream journal. The images you add are great and really add to the over all feel of your dreams.



thanks 4 posting in my dream journal! and I think you right about the lucidity part.
by:clairity




> I had to smile when you said that big ape jumped into a car and started driving it chasing you!



I was scared to death when it happened. The ape was hue and the car was as small as those new hypreds !

----------


## Necco

*ImItation Jump*
_1-7-08_


_I feel so powerful_
_That I cloud be or do anything if I put my mind to it._ 
_So I jump oh sooooooo high into the sky. A sky with gray clouds filled with rain and thunder. Non the less it bothers me. The mood of the dream is sad and modest but my feelings of expression rage. The jumps I made in this dream are the biggest recorded. Thats why I simply had to write it down._ 
_I jumped as high as the empire state building and came back down jumping even higher. The feeling of wait less gravity is something that you want to experience over and over and over. Its addicting and way to much fun._ 

__

(rember im not in new york city) - infact i dont know where i am.........
_Rain starts to fall, and my jumping powers are decreasing. The sky rumbles a little. Wind blow - the trees sway to h left. Wind blow again - trees sway to the right, there unstable._ 
_Another reason I have to record this is because during my jumping powers I had no reason to think that I was dreaming. I just felt like I had the power to do something and did it. It was very weird._

----------


## Necco

*Flight 28*
_1-08-08_

_Those blender animations are giving me a head ace so I just decided to take pictures instead._
_The sand is beautiful and this dream occurs after  I finally completed the WILD._
_I lay in the sand next to a field of white birds. They are doves and seagulls mixed. I roll around in the beautiful sand and enjoy the weather. The sun is high in the sky warming my skin. This is one of my lucid tasks. "To fly over a flock of birds."_
_The birds were actually about 10-20 miles away. Not a big deal really. I sit and enjoy the view while waiting for the birds to take flight first. 10 minutes latter I see one bird spring into the air. The another and another. Theyre all jumping and flying east. One by one 50 by 50!!! Now its my Q! I lift my self into the air slowly._ 
__

_The feeling of weightlessness on planet earth is an experience 100%loveable. But I am losing time because the birds are flying away very fast._ 
_I gently brush the air aside and glide across the field._
__

__

_The birds are already high in the sky, enjoying the view. So I gain altitude by directing a few wind patters below my stomach. They are now in my view. My lucid task for the month is complete._

----------


## Zimmerman

Just got hooked on your journal, love the way it's set up... just couldn't stop reading it!  Now that I've caught up I must say excellent job on developing your dream control, and congratulations on flying above the birds in the last dream.

I think I'd have to say my favorite dreams out of here were the water manipulations, the fight with Romeo, and the one about you getting chased by the guy on the playground with the deadly cards/blades.  Keep it up, I know I'm not the only one that wants to read more  ::D: !

----------


## Clairity

Necco, some of your NON-lucids are better than the lucids I've had.  :smiley: 

Love reading the dreams.. keep them coming!

----------


## Necco

by: zimmerman




> Just got hooked on your journal, love the way it's set up... just couldn't stop reading it! Now that I've caught up I must say excellent job on developing your dream control, and congratulations on flying above the birds in the last dream.



tear... ... ... ..  its those little comments that really keep me recording these dreams.  Thanks for the reply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> my favorite dreams out of here were the water manipulations



those were the most enjoyable experiences!! but that dosent make you Obsolete!  You or anyone could do just the same, *or even BETTER!! * 





> Love reading the dreams.. keep them coming!



 *another tear... ... .*
thanks for the complement!  And i got a lot more dreams to come!

----------


## Necco

*More Practice.*
_1-9-08_

_For some reason every time I become lucid I have to elevate cars! Its a natural to practice my dream powers with cars. Its sure as hell fun._
_I start the dream out with a cloudy sky. Snow is partly scattered on the ground. This looks like an apartment complex. I stand on the sidewalk next to a parking lot. There are a few cars here and there. I have no idea where I am and this sparks a lucid. Well since I have no reason to run away from someone or fight and defend or argue, it looks like this dream is all to my self. There is no one walking with me so Im off the hook for now. The first thing I want to do is lift a car. I see a nice black jeep._


_It probably might look better in the air. So with a few hand signals the jeep its elevated no problem._ 





_I put the jeep back down and walk into the parking lot. I see a guy with a black coat in the distance. I need to keep my eye on him, never trust any strangers inside a dream. Unless you KNOW you have enough power to defend youre self its best play it safe. And I had to learn that the hard way. Some guy in a jacket isnt going to cost me my lucidity and scare me to death. Luckily I see the guy walking into the other direction so I put up a wall of ice just in case._ 
_Any way Im looking at this car which seems to be a Nissan._


_Before I elevate this car I want to try and do it with one hand instead of 2. And it works perfectly_


_I put the car back down, and teleport to another dream_ phase.

----------


## Necco

*Shower practicing*
_1-10-08_

_This dream gets a special thanx to clarity, " THANK YOU!!!" because I followed her WILD technique procedure and it worked._ 
_Im inside of my house. Lucid and all that._
_A single white light, lights the bathroom. I am in the bathroom and I just walked over to the tub. The tub looks clean, and I see a few water drops on the surface. Then it hits me. This is a perfect time to start practicing with water._ 
_I stand over the tub and breathe deeply. For some reason I keep telling my self "this is going to be hard." (That is what you do not want to do) but I keep telling my self this is hard, this is hard, this is hard, so I accomplish very little in this lucid dream. I make a few hand movements and gather the water into the center of the tub. I stand back and I lift it into the air._ 
__

_The water is moving at negative -30 miles perhou. And It makes me frustrated._ 

_I turn my head and see a plastic cup lying on the floor._ 
_I put the floating water into the cup, which already has water in it. Then I take this water in the plastic cup and rise it._ 
__

_Again its moving at 100mph. But I see results. I lift the water just a few inches into the air. This time I try something new. I spread my hands apart spreading the water apart. The end product looks something like this._ 
__
_Afterwards I drop the water lose all my dream control and the nightmare begins. .  with the next dream._

----------


## Necco

*DARK mist*
1-10-08

I was doing just fine earlier in the last dream. But It had to come to this. This happens just after my shower practicing. I walk out the bathroom door and enter an unknown house. A dog walks across my feet. 
The house is old and moody. I have this notion that my cousins are out side having fun and Im being punished. I walk into a living room, the dog follows. I see a familiar looking rug on the floor.

And I sit my butt on it while observing the room. The dog walks out side for a moment. .. . The sunshine barley comes threw the windows but I can still easily spot the material things. I see a lamp a few old plants, I see dust on the gray saggy scratched walls. The wooden floor looks chipped and disgusting. Im really having a hard time doing this. 
The dog comes back in the house, and casually circles around my body. When the dog looks at me its as if he can see my past future and sense my fear. From my point of view the dog is ugly and scary. The dog starts to circle me in a demonic way. This really scars me to death. The dog starts moving altra fast and then it transforms into a dark mist. 

I NEARLY PASS OUT

----------


## Moonbeam

That is so cool, Necco.  Your shower dream and car-levitating!  You have the most original dream journal.  Keep it up!  :smiley:

----------


## Necco

Thanx moonbeam, ur right, my dream journal is original which is not so bad. 
If you’ve noticed I really don’t like using that word “ *levitation*” it feels too much like dark magic, and I‘m totally against that. I have enough nightmares as it is already!!!  Words like *Aquakineses telekinesis cryokinesis* aren’t in my vocabulary.  I try to find every other word in the dictionary besides those dark words. 

Air lift
Elevate
Drag
Float
Hand signals
   Ect……………….

----------


## Clairity

> *More practice*
> _Some guy in a jacket isn’t going to cost me my lucidity and scare me to death. Luckily I see the guy walking into the other direction so I put up a wall of ice just in case._



Cool a force field of ice!





> *Shower practicing*
> _1-10-08_
> _This dream gets a special thanx to clarity, " THANK YOU!!!" because I followed her WILD technique procedure and it worked._



 
YAY.. and you're so welcome!  ::D: 





> _Again it’s moving at –100mph. But I see results. I lift the water just a few inches into the air. This time I try something new. I spread my hands apart spreading the water apart. The end product looks something like this…._ 
> 
> __



 
Ooooh pretty!  ::smitten::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I have enough nightmares as it is already!!!



I was kind of wondering about that.  Sometimes artistic talent and nightmares go together, it seems.

----------


## Necco

I’ve heard someone tell me that before. It’s a scary thought but it’s sadly true. 




> Sometimes artistic talent and nightmares go together, it seems.



The only reason I haven’t been on lately is because of my new blender project!!
Its time consuming, and takes an endless amount of patients. *Btw thanx 4 the* comments Clairity. I just used a regular 10 Meg pickle camera for the water shots. It was easy.

----------


## Necco

Hello all!!! 
      Im sorry 4 the mega delay in the dream journal but Ima BACK. 
Now dont think just cause I havent recorded my dreams online that I gave up.  Lucid dreams have continued to bombard my imagination and tons of new lucid adventures, and pictures await the journal. I get my new computer on the 15th so Theyll start by the17-18. 


_Also the mortal mist looks cool._

----------


## Clairity

Necco, I'm really glad you're back and I look forward to reading your new dreams.  ::D:

----------


## Necco

*Lady*
may 01 2008

_Deep light blue sky, you are mines for the taking, and soaring, and loving._
<FONT size=3><FONT color=blue><EM>
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com_The naked lady walks in the grass and sits on a bench just a few feet away from me. The park is absolutely beautiful. A light blue sky, pretty clouds, its a great day for a lucid dream. In fact the lady on the bench was enough to say that this is a dream._ 
_This dream starts with my feet on the ground, which I think is pretty awkward. This is a dream so there is no need for ground transportation._ 
_<o:p></o:p>_
_Im looking at my feet hovering over the grass. They gently move in the small breeze that just came by. Still looking at the ground I blow an air current below my shoes to boost me into the trees._

_<o:p></o:p>_
_The clouds are just a half a mile away now._


_<o:p></o:p>_
_On my way up Im rubbing my hands frantically because Id be angry if the dream were to just fade away right now. (Rubbing youre hands together in a dream is supposed to clear the environment) Theres this bright cloud in the distance that I must go to. So I zip to it._ 
__
_<o:p></o:p>_
_Im floating perfectly still in the air The weightless feeling is better than any experience that you could ever imagine. The view up here is gorgeous. Flying in and out of clouds freely is an unforgettable experience. I actually have a goal to re create a donut shaped cloud. Clouds are basically water dust and ice particles, and the only thing that runs threw my mind is that they are all under my control. This cloud in front of me looks a little flat. I move my hands in an upward motion to signal the cloud to get puffer. From this angle the suns in my eyes so I transport it with a finger motion to a suitable spot. I focus on the cloud again. I throw my left arm towards the left, and that part of the cloud moved toward the left. I throw my arm towards the right and that part of the cloud swings to my right. I rotate 180degrees and close the gap._ 

_<o:p></o:p>_
_Now that thats done, I have bigger plans, but they all involve ground transportation. I want to exercise my water powers, but usually the moment you hit the ground after flying, the dream will bombard you with other tasks. I remember a quote I heard on youtube if youre flying in a dream, its best to stay in the air because ground transportation will get you side tracked and u might lose lucidity. At this point Im still in the air at the same spot; the temptation to find a lake was over powering so I just woke my self up._
_<o:p></o:p>_
_<o:p></o:p>_
_Btw I didnt get any of those images from the internet_.

----------


## Clairity

Necco, great dream and pics as always! Welcome back!!  :boogie:

----------


## Necco

*The Deer*
April16 2008

<FONT size=3><FONT face=Arial>Have you ever had a dream that you where taking a picture of youre self. Well For anyone is out there interested in what I look like.

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comI was dreaming that I was in my dads car, holding this exact same camera and randomly taking pictures like I always do. I had a seat belt and in the passengers seat. The sun blinded my eyes, but the picture was good.
<o:p></o:p>
Afterwards my dad drove over a bridge colored with white. Its a deserted bridge. It also looks very intimidating. My dad stops the car and gets out. Whats going on? I said. He pointed to the red bird perched on a dead deer. The situation looks scary and it didnt look like my dad had conmen sense. There was no reason for him to abruptly stop the car just to point at a bird. I immediately become suspicious so I stick my head therw the glass window. Its a dream! 
<o:p></o:p>
I climb out the car and walk over to the deer to inspect. It looks like it died from a car accident. I turn my head to check on dad and he jumps back into the car. I hear foot steps in front of me. I look ahead and see the deer that was dead running towards the car. The deer plunges into the bumper and passes out. The animal was as dumb as a stick. My dad puts the car in reveres and backs up onto the bridge. I now realize he was leaving me! He better be glad I already found out this was a dream. The sun is at 4 oclock with a golden sky. I walk down the road in the opposite direction of the deer. 
<o:p></o:p>
Suddenly Im hearing foot steps behind my ears. I turn around and the deer is charging straight towards me. With a quick reaction I create a concrete wall in front of me and the animal slams into it. I walk to the other side to see the deer is alive and it transforms into a violin. 
i wake up

----------


## Necco

*Man On Fire*
May 10 2008

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com</o:p>
The sun is just about to set and the sky is golden dark blue. I am in a game store that has something to do with Zathura. I am getting the notion that a big fat white man is behind the whole project. Threw the mist of the game store I recognize that I am dreaming. Just to make sure I am dreaming I stick my hand threw the window that stood beside me. After wards I walk out the store onto the pavement. Beyond the pavement is a street, then a parking lot then a lake. 4-6 kids who were badly dressed walk behind me. For some reason I feel like I am responsible for them. I tell them all to go wait in the car. Each kid runs with joy to the van and waits inside patently. I am standing still on the pavement and I feel like Im supposed to be running away from someone. I look into the distance and see a man get into a boat at the lake. The man takes the boat and sails away from the parking lot a few yards. The man seems to be writing something on a piece of paper. 

<o:p></o:p>
The paper was dark and old. I could tell the man was evil and I wanted to stay as far away as I could. The man pulls something out his bag. 
<o:p></o:p>
It looks like gasoline. He sprays his body and the papers with gasoline and lights a match. The man is now burning to his death. I never saw a real person burn before, but this looks real and his out crys sound real. I loved the fact that I was looking at this from a distance. And for some crazy reason I teleport to the scene. With this close up view the man looks like hes not being consumed by the fire.

<o:p></o:p>
The man turns around and seas me. He then jumps out the boat and charges toward me. 
In the huge splash I could see he had some kind of round weapon in his hand. 

I dive under water and realize that I can breathe under the water. I figure this be my best escape. I see the guy swimming towards me with the thing in his hand. He launches it at me but I grab it with my right hand and stall the attack. 
Then I wake up.

----------


## Necco

*380 °F*
May11 2008


_This dream occurs during my midday nap. This is a real dream to remember because its the first time I control lightning. 

The dream starts at a random store. I am on the side walk jogging out towards the road. I see a hot air balloon in the sky, also a storm was approaching fast. The clouds got thick and gray very quickly. I see a few flashes in the corner of my eye and realize its lightning. Then I become lucid. The thought came across can I control lightning in a dream? 

Im still standing in the middle of the street. I didnt notice it but a car was coming right at me. I moved my body but didnt dodge it in time, so I shot in the air and landed back on the road. I didnt feel any pain but that was plane rude. The car driver looks at me with a snare and starts to laugh. I pick up my body slowly and stare at the dent in the car. The driver hits the gas and knocks me back down. When I got up again the drive looked frightened. So it sped around me and drove down the road. Now its time for a little pay back. 

I walk over to the grass, inhale exhale and put to fingers together. I raise them up to the sky and down comes the scorching 380degree lighting at my command. It flashes in a circle around my body. I feel the positive and negative charges it brings with force. I see the blinding light flying threw the air impatiently awaiting a command. 


The lighting grows to a suitable length, while I walk to the street with it. 


I see the car in the distance and with all my arm force I launch the lighting bolt down the street aiming, for the car. 

Within seconds I see the car go up in flames. 

After the explosion I walk the opposite direction only to see another car coming straight towards me. Then My alarm clock goes off._

----------


## Clairity

Necco, I love how you have so much control over the elements like fire and water in your dreams!

It's also great to finally see you.. you're a good looking guy!  :wink2:

----------


## Necco

> Necco, I love how you have so much control over the elements like fire and water in your dreams!
> It's also great to finally see you.. you're a good looking guy!




Oh ur making me plush! Tanxs 4 da complement! ::mrgreen::  ::bigteeth::  ::chuckle:: 
Personally I dont think I have a lot of control over the elements. Theres still much do be done! _But would you Like to know my secret to dream control?_

----------


## Necco

*3 Calculators*
April 4 2005

<FONT size=3><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com_So I have this calculator in my hand and press 5+5-2=21%.  Enter. Then the machine gives me a bunch of 3s! OMG I gotta finish this math report by tomorrow and my calculator doesnt work! So Im frantically beating on this calculator with my fist slamming it up against the wall, setting it on fire. I stomp the fire out and press in a new equation. The calculator gives me a bunch of threes again, and Im fed up. I look carefully at the machine and it slowly changes numbers. This sparks a lucid and I launch it out my window. Then I wake up._

----------


## Clairity

> _But would you Like to know my secret to dream control?_



Of course I would!  ::shock::

----------


## Necco

In the bed I lye
Only to fly high into the sky
No need to wake up and cry
Because this time I fought the bad guy

Night after night the exhilaration takes a toll
How can the fun ever grow dull?
The material things and environment at my control

Are you sure you want to know my *SeCrEtE*

----------


## Clairity

> Are you sure you want to know my *SeCrEtE*



To know your secret would allow my dreams to live.
Oh what price I would pay.. what offerings I would give..

.

----------


## Necco

*Square*
June 1 2008

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com_On the roof of the apartment complex I look up into the sky. Its a beautiful cloudy day. The things going on at ground level were completely un interesting. I assume a Spiderman position sitting on the edge of the five story building. To bad I was about to do something Spiderman cant do. He can swing on a web to glide in the air but he cant fly! But I have the power to do so. Its amazingly easy and I feel very sorry for my best super hero._ 
_<o:p></o:p>_
_So I take off into the clouds and fly on my back gazing up at the sky. During the dream Im examining the cloud movement and glancing at the physics that literally pushes and pulls me into the air. I figure human air travel might be a simple equation that I might be able to solve and do in the real world._ 
_<o:p></o:p>_
_Anyway I pick up some speed and zoom 600-1000 mph through the air. Its the sweet taste of clouds in my mouth that fuels my speed. Then out of nowhere a thought came to me. Every cloud in the sky looks round, so what would a square cloud look like? In the mist of my ideas I slow down and began to assemble the dust particles._
__
_<o:p></o:p>_
_I am not proud of this end result. The cloud doesnt really look like a square. Actually the wind keeps blowing it out of control. I fight to make it look like a four cornered cloud. Its a little rusty Id admit._

----------


## Clairity

Necco, I love your Square dream especially these parts:

I assume a Spiderman position sitting on the edge of the five story building

How cool is that?!

So I take off into the clouds and fly on my back gazing up at the sky. 

I really love the pics that you have in this dream but the one on your back is my favorite! 

During the dream Im examining the cloud movement and glancing at the physics that literally pushes and pulls me into the air. I figure human air travel might be a simple equation that I might be able to solve and do in the real world. 

If only you could! We'd owe it all to a lucid dream! 

Anyway I pick up some speed and zoom 600-1000 mph through the air. Its the sweet taste of clouds in my mouth that fuels my speed. Then out of nowhere a thought came to me. Every cloud in the sky looks round, so what would a square cloud look like?

600-1000 mph with the taste of clouds in your mouth! Great visual!! I don't think I've ever seen a square cloud either!

----------


## Necco

> *Necco, I love your Square dream especially these parts:*
> <STRONG><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I assume a Spiderman position sitting on the edge of the five story building<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com[IMG]http://www.dreamviews.com/community/ /><o:p></o:p></SPAN><FONT face=Arial> </FONT></STRONG></P><P></FONT></FONT></FONT></FONT><STRONG></FONT></FONT></FONT>



<FONT color=blue><FONT color=blue><FONT color=blue></STRONG><FONT color=blue><FONT color=blue><P></FONT></FONT><FONT color=blue></P><P class=MsoNormal alt=[/IMG]<o:p></o:p>


Well that came from my one and online favorite movie. Thanx 4 the comments! I have enjoyed ur company over the past few months. :smiley:  
Sorry for my absences, my computer wasnt working so I had to save money to buy a new one. But im back.. . . again

----------


## Clairity

Welcome back!!  :Clairity's Hug: 

.

----------


## Necco

_Ditched_
_August 1 2008_
_( note that in the images there are stick figures. I represent the black one. opponet in red This is because of camra malfunction. sorry.)_



_My opponent is within sight about a half mile away, floating softly in the sky. He be about my age my height with a little attitude. It about time I get some competition, this little squirt doesnt look on my level but never turn youre back on a dream character that flies. We decided to battle for the pretty yellow eyed girl sitting on the bench in the park. And a little sport wouldnt hurt either. I float in my ready position and study my opponent. His form is terrible and he lacks focus which will be his weakness. Either hes crazy for deciding to fight me or dream characters lack common sense. It doesnt matter anyway Im going to squash this boy with one finger. The boy takes out a gun in his pocket which I already knew was there and starts firing, which I already knew would happen. Silly boy thinks a few bullets can stop Necco. The bullets shoot threw the air towards my chest. I grab them with my hand and crush them into falling fragments. Foolish young boy give up now and I wont use force. The young woman is calling me down below at the park and I want to tend to her desires. No he said. Then I will end this quickly._ 

_We both float in the air silently waiting my next move. A few cars below my feet were lifted into the air and placed at eye level. One by one each car and truck lined up before me. Everything is done with mind power and of course I take the certicy of removing every individual from the vehicle._ 

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com[IMG]http://www.dreamviews.com/community/ /><o:p></o:p></SPAN></STRONG>
<STRONG>********************</td>****</tr>****</table></div><font color=" /><o:p><FONT face=Arial></o:p>
<FONT face=Arial><FONT color=blue>_The cars hover over my shoulder for 30 seconds........_

<FONT face=Arial>
<FONT face=Arial><FONT color=blue>_and I launch them towards my opponent at full speed. He doesnt even flinch._

<FONT face=Arial>
<o:p><FONT face=Arial></o:p>
<FONT face=Arial><FONT color=blue>_I wait for the explosion to die down and out of the smoke comes a fearless fighter. It appears that I have under estimated this young man. Hes now doing something with his arms. If Im correct hes mixing positive and negative energy. It shoots out from his finger tips._
<FONT face=Arial>
<o:p><FONT face=Arial></o:p>
<FONT face=Arial><FONT color=blue>_I quickly redirect it in his direction and it explodes in his face. We both build up our energy and fire lightning head on._ 
<o:p><FONT face=Arial><FONT color=blue></o:p>
<FONT face=Arial><FONT color=blue>_Now hes just randomly shooting it at me. The sky lights up in a spectacular fire works. This guy is amazingly strong. I can see hes trying his best. And holy shit that one almost hit me. He yanks more lightning from the clouds and charges it at me. I dive upwards and dodge the attack. That attack would have killed a normal person but of course Im just toying with him. I can already see he holds no competition so I for fit and teleport to the lovely yellow eyed girl on the bench. I quickly buy her trust, then we teleport to an open grass lane. There we hug and kiss, and I dont feel bad about ditching the maniac._

----------


## Necco

*Ending*
August 3

_The man walks up to me and says I see youve been wanting a little action lately. You like violence dont you? Why dose it all have to be that way with you people? So stupid to not even know the answers to me questions? The man is a random dream character. Ive never seen him before in my life and hes talking crazy. I actually hate violence but I am surrounded by it every day we live in the real world. The man goes on to say,  Ive hidden a package beneath the tunnels of the city 2000 miles from here. You have about 30 seconds before fire burns the people there. Do you have what it takes to..? In that instant I was already flying in the air searching for the city. I cant really tell you how fast I was flying but Im sure there was a tail mark written on the clouds.

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com
The destination is finally in view. Im now at the city. I see the busy cars go by but no bomb. Before I can even start to use my x-ray vision     

<o:p></o:p>
Now Im thinking, why dose everything seem to explode in my dreams?_

----------


## Necco

_Smoke Run_
_August 8 2008_

_The mountain range is clear over my head. The water at my feet feels cold. I use my hands to rise up 7 blocks of ice._

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com</EM>
<o:p></o:p>
_I look over the horizon to see a smoke stack in the distance. It glows a dark column against the light blue sky. Strangely I dont feel like investigating. Id rather steer this dream into a more positive direction. At that moment theres an earth quake I feel. It rocks my body left and right so I hover instead of standing. Suddenly I hear a faint explosion echo coming from the distant smoke stack. Now I see two smoke stacks. But I still pay it no attention and focus on this continuing earthquake. It shakes the trees and grass field below. The deer blast out the bushes in a panic, and run toward the lake. Crows caw their way into the air in huge flocks. Another powerful earthquake arises from the epicenter. I see branches and trees tumbling. The water surface at the lake is filled with great turmoil. A landslide has occurred at my right shoulder. To my left I see a fault open up in the ground. Then everything stops._ 
<o:p></o:p>
_Everything is suddenly silenced, as if I hit a pause button which I didnt. I hear a faint explosion echo coming from the distant smoke stack. Now I see 3 smoke stacks. Its tempting to see what it really is but I still refuse to investigate. The sun is now beaming over my head. I hover over this mountain top for hours it seems. Just gazing at what my dreamscape has to offer. It feels like its been about 2 hours and the 3 smoke stacks that were in the distance have grown dramatically.  what the hell is that!? I say aloud. Now Im focusing on the smoke. Its black and foggy. I inhale a deeply. Then exhale a relaxing breathe that reaches out to the smoke in the distant horizon. The sky clears for a moment and the smoke returns. That feels very frustrating at the moment. So I inhale again deeper than deeply. Then I exhale a blow powerful enough to move a mountain range. The blow of air destroys everything in its path; its all been knocked over or severally broken. Everything except for the cause of the smoke stacks because the smoke stacks return after a few seconds. Now I have a straight path to this irritating nuisance. I fly straight toward it and begin to analyze what I see._ 
<o:p></o:p>
_All I wanted was to practice with some water and have a positive outlook on this dream but it seems life doesnt always go as planned. The closer and closer I get to the smoke the faster it starts to disappear. And when I finally get there its gone and the area looks like no disaster occurred._

----------


## supreme

*Cool!!  Are all of your dreams lucid or are some just non-lucid nightmares?
I ask this because in your third story 'the atomic blast' you say that
you cant believe you will die....and that really sounds like an non-lucid 
nightmare to me and not a lucid dream? Anyway, i have never, for one
split second ever believed i would die in a LD, but i have many times, thought 
so in a non-lucid nightmare...?
Nevertheless, you have some pretty cool and freak-show dreams! 
The last one is lucid i think....i envy you to be able to stay in a LD long
enough to build the ice-stairway to the top of the mountain! I would
probably awaken after lifting 3 or 4 blocks into place, cuz even tho i have
been LDing for 22 years, i still have to be careful not to try and do too
much all at once or i wake myself up. It depends tho....i know when my
LDs are strong and when they are fragile, so i might be able to build it
pretty high in a good strong LD. I might give it a try as well sometime!
I wonder what will be at the top when and if i get there??  It will be
very different from your dream scape tho! Yours is amazing to me! lol
My LD worlds are very peaceful, only one time did something bad almost
happen. Also i have never tried to use super powers like many of you do
in here....ive got to try that as well....to blow something down with my
breathe sounds cool! Or shoot lasers from my fingers! lol I have just never
thought of these things, and i shouldnt say this, but maybe i didnt think of
these things because im a girl lol  Also i have been alone in my LDing
all these years and had no direction except for my own imagination.
I thought i was a rare commodity until i found this forum not so long ago!
If i ever get the chance to try your ice stairway, ill let you know, for now 
tho i have many, many other things i have to try, and to learn better control 
to stay in the LDs longer, from ideas i also got in here!*  :smiley: 
*I feel like i finally found a home away from home with ppl who understand
my LDing!! I should be in bed but i cant stop reading and posting in here
tho!! I am sooooo happy to have found all of you!!*  :boogie:  :boogie: 

*ok back to my reading your dreams now!!*  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

Necco, as always great dreams and great pics!  :wink2: 

.

----------


## Necco

by *clarity*



> Necco, as always great dreams and great pics!




Well of course and wouldnt have anything but that!! ::D: 


<FONT face="Times New Roman"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hey <STRONG>Supreme,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comThanks 4 the reply to my journal. It seems very fascinating that you have been lucid dreaming for a long time.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p></o:p>




> cuz even tho i have
> been LDing for 22 years, i still have to be careful not to try and do too
> much all at once or i wake myself up.<o:p></o:p>



<o:p></o:p>
22 years is a very long time to be lucid dreaming, and Ill have you know that Ill be reading youre journal as well. And Ill be expecting to see some nice lucid dreams. I understand what you mean when you cant do too much all at once. It happens to me frequently. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p></o:p>




> My LD worlds are very peaceful, only one time did something bad almost
> happen.



<o:p></o:p>
Thats fantastic!  ::shock::  :smiley: Only one bad thing! Tell my youre secret to having a peaceful dream! You simply cant hold back. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p></o:p>




> I feel like i finally found a home away from home with ppl who understand
> my LDing!! I should be in bed but i cant stop reading and posting in here
> tho!! I am sooooo happy to have found all of you!!



<o:p></o:p>
I know the feeling. Nowadays if you ask someone randomly about lucid dreaming they think youre crazy. I think its slowly becoming popular, especially with all the youtube videos about it. <o:p></o:p>

----------


## Necco

_Fast_
<FONT size=3>_August 10, 2008<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comThe video gives you a small taste of what I really experienced  _
__

----------


## supreme

> by *clarity*
> Well of course and wouldnt have anything but that!!
> 
> 
> <FONT face="Times New Roman"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hey <STRONG>Supreme,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comThanks 4 the reply to my journal. It seems very fascinating that you have been lucid dreaming for a long time.<o:p></o:p>
> <o:p></o:p>
> <o:p></o:p>
> 22 years is a very long time to be lucid dreaming, and Ill have you know that Ill be reading youre journal as well. And Ill be expecting to see some nice lucid dreams. I understand what you mean when you cant do too much all at once. It happens to me frequently. <o:p></o:p>
> <o:p></o:p>
> ...



*What?? There are even youtube vids??  Im going to check that out
now as well!! Thanks! 
In my LDs i just fly around and do stunts and check things out, i have a
lot of LDS as well. Not sure why because my real life is satisfactory, its
just another kind of adventure. I have beautiful landscapes like you do
but i just never get into any turmoil at all, and i dont know why that is.
But i think it must be because i have been isolated from other LDers stories
and didnt know turmoil could occur and so it never has. I was completely
and utterly alone in my LDing an so i have never ever heard anyone elses
stories so i have been limited by my own mind. Im just afraid, now that ive
heard all of these stories, crazy stuff may begin to happen now. Ive been
away on holiday since i found this forum and i just got back last Thursday.
I didnt LD at all while i was away and my first since being home was Friday
night and i wrote it down in my journal (i tried an idea from here) I want
to have a good strong LD next so i can do this months tasks which i 
already know what im going to do, and then try some other ideas. I dont
think my LDs will turn bad sometimes now tho, but who knows?
Someday you will also be able to say that you have been LDing for 22 yrs
and more, it never leaves you! Sometimes for reasons unknown to me,
the dreams take a holiday for awhile, but they always always come back.*  :smiley: 
*But I dont induce them either so if you do, maybe you will always have them
all the time. I let mine happen when they happen.*  :smiley: 
*Another reason i think i dont have any turmoil in them i think is because
to me, my LD world belongs only to me, and i just never created any bad
problems for myself. Ive always known i was in complete control! I mean
i wake up too early sometimes and i have some mind blocks occasionally
but ive never dreamed up any weird crap.....I think im happy about that
tho and i dont wish for problems to occur now in them either. That would
stop me from doing what i wish to do! I dont think it will tho after all these 
years!*  :smiley: 
*Nice to meet you as well.  And I find your dreams fascinating! When later
I am more familiar with the place, I know I'll be reading a lot of everyones
dreams!!* :smiley:

----------


## Necco

*Hey its necco! im back and of couse i havnt stopped lucid dreaming. my computer crashed last month but i have A NEW gatway that should last. I can't wait to post all my new experiences!!!!!!!!*





> *In my LDs i just fly around and do stunts and check things out,*



*same here!*





> *Another reason i think i dont have any turmoil in them i think is because*
> *to me, my LD world belongs only to me, and i just never created any bad*
> *problems for myself. Ive always known i was in complete control!*



*you r so lucky not to have stressful problems. maby i need to be taking lessons from you! can you teach me a thing or 2 about rleaxing?*




> *Nice to meet you as well.  And I find your dreams fascinating! When later*
> *I am more familiar with the place, I know I'll be reading a lot of everyones*
> *dreams!!*



*thank u.*

----------


## Necco

_The Static Canyon_ 
_October 1, 2008_

_It occurred to me that this was a dream because I knew that I had just gone to bed. All of a sudden I am in this vibrant confusing environment._ 
__
_The echo of the wind thru the canyon walls was pure music to my human ears. The sun was rising super fast and the cloud cover moved like a time lapse. I stand in the dirt in the middle of nowhere. Its a horrible feeling to lose your sense of direction. To my left is a wall of dirt. To my right I see more dirt. But its beautiful dirt. Harmless dirt but can be potentially dangerous when in the wrong hands. Since the day is moving so fast I know that I am dreaming. The ground below my feet looks dry and lifeless and the road ahead is also dead. However my lucid life is not on the ground, its in the sky. So I wait patiently for the moment of truth when I ascend into the warm air._
_<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com[IMG]http://www.dreamviews.com/community/ /><o:p></o:p></SPAN></STRONG>
_</p>_<STRONG>********************</td>****</tr>****</table></div><font color=" /><o:p></o:p>_
_<o:p></o:p>_
_I fly straight into the air with minimal difficulty because I havent preformed any reality checks yet. I am currently just assuming Im dreaming because the landscape says so. I climb high enough so that if I fall it would pronounce death. For my reality check just to be sure I am dreaming I fall anyway. Gravity doses its thing with falling objects and I plunge into the ground.<o:p></o:p>_
_Dust flys everywhere and blinds my eyes for a moment. A few moments latter and the canyon comes back into view. There are no scratches or bruises on my body so that concludes my reality check. Now its time for some dream control. I could feel the power at my finger tips tickle my hands. Its like electricity is running threw my body- enhancing my sight emotions and mental power. With a quick hand wave I create a massive 2000 yard long dust storm that rips threw the air and covers the area. Of course I jump in the air and glide over the storm before I get covered with dirt and sand. I could sense my areal dynamics are improving. <o:p></o:p>_
_<o:p></o:p>_
_As I glide over the storm a heavy wind nearly blew my clothes off my back. Now its not a real fantasy of mines to fly butt naked so clothing was mentally provided. The clouds I gaze into look soft and puffy. To think they were made of cotton! Thats actually a great idea but to unrealistic. As I travel to the distant cloud thirst came over my body. I reach out my arm and grab a big whiff of cloud dust and shove it in my mouth. The brisk cloud splashes water in my face and wets my clothing soaked. It actually taste like water mixed with fruit punch. It tastes like a cold glass of fruit PUNCH! Ha! <o:p></o:p>_
_Ok theres a rumble in the air. It doesnt sound like a jet plane. Aside from the terrible noise the dust storm made this sounded like an earth quake. I fly a little bit higher and switch on my super hearing. Now I conclude its thunder. Thunder is the sound of music to my ears when its a dream. Why? Because I make sure every single lightning bolt that I see, is slashed in my direction. Its actually kinda fun to dodge lightning, but I wouldnt recommend it to an armature lucid dreamer. Sometimes everything can seem a little too realistic. (And thats that) Ive been practicing this for months so Im not scared at all. Im still floating in the sky observing. The landscape has changed significantly at my second glance. Theres a nearby beach and grass area that still looks lifeless. Oh I can sense the lightning come right now. The clouds have darkened and wind has picked up. Lightning moves_<FONT face=Calibri> <FONT face=Arial color=blue size=3>_extremely fast so slowing down time is essential. I watch the streak glide upward out the distant cloud and launch in my direction. Theres another at 3 oclock- another at 4. Using my hand and arms the lightning is directed around my body and back the opposite direction. Basically Im re-directing my opponents strike. Its easy! <o:p></o:p>_
_<o:p></o:p>_
_I feel thrilled to be a magnet to lightning. To spice things up I will rest my feet on the ground and walk blind folded. This will force me to sense the lightning predict its path and re direct it. In the past it has happened once or twice when I missed, but thats another story. Now I am walking on the nearby beach listening to the waves of the sea and the wind of the storm. Rain begins to fall but it becomes irritating so I stop it. Moments later my instinct tells me to focus. The bolt charges at me and then left just as quickly as it came._<FONT face=Calibri> 
<FONT face=Calibri>
<FONT face=Calibri><o:p></o:p>

----------


## Clairity

Necco, you're BACK!!  :boogie:  

I've missed you and your awesome adventures! This last one was no exception.. fantastic!!  ::smitten:: 

.

----------


## Necco

> I've missed you and your awesome adventures



 did u really miss me??? awe thats so sweet I missed u toooo  but yes im back again, hopefully to stay... .... ... ..

----------


## Clairity

> did u really miss me??? awe thats so sweet I missed u toooo but yes im back again, hopefully to stay... .... ... ..



YAY!!  :boogie: 

.

----------


## Necco

It seems like evertime I say im back theres some sort of distraction. Somthing is gonna have to change. Well I have been lucid dreaming and the stories i will tell might be a little crazy. When I say crazy I mean dream control crazy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 yeah!!!!

----------


## Clairity

NECCO!!  :OK Bye now: 





> Well I have been lucid dreaming and the stories i will tell might be a little crazy. When I say crazy I mean dream control crazy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 yeah!!!!



I can't wait to read them!

.

----------


## Necco

_Dove_ 
_The red air plane prepares for lift off. I am in the cockpit watching the two pilots. They stare at the electronics and dont understand how to work them. I find my way to the door and open it with the nearby broom stick. The door flies off the air craft. Its moving about 20 miles per hour so I just jump out anyway. Would you look at those trees? Could they be any greener? And the cloudy sky looks incredible from ground view point. The slit breeze tickles my mustache and the creek water yonder sounds peaceful. I think a few white birds might make it the perfect moment despite the horrific noise of the airplane engine at take off. I make the doves jump out of my hands and glide upward. Then a black crow comes from behind the trees to chase the beautiful white birds. How bold these black crows are. I see one crow bite the whitest dove in the heart and it falls down to the ground. It strikes the grass. I force lightning out of the clouds to electrocute the crows in a fireworks of smoke, and then ash comes from their feathers. Only one dove is left to fly away._ 
_I am now walking down the runway. Havent decided to fly just yet oh what the hell I burst threw the cloud like it was my last cloud Id ever be flying threw._ 

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com
_I climb downward and touch the yellowish dull grayish wheat. It smells of cherry and bugs and outdoor life. It scratches my nose for that wonderful itch. A short wind blows the colony of grass wild. The roots themselves were poking out to receive sunlight from the beautiful day. Then I already saw what was coming next. An earthquake rumble shocks the ground and a explosion catches my eye._ 


_Then the damn alarm clock goes off. (sorry)_

----------


## Clairity

> <o:p></o:p>




Necco, as always I love your dreams but DAMN.. this picture is sooo sexy!!  ::smitten:: 

.

----------


## Necco

:laugh:  ::rolllaugh:: wow lol u maken me blush! ... but i have been worken out on the down low

----------


## Clairity

> wow lol u maken me blush! ... but i have been worken out on the down low



Down low.. up high.. whatever you're doin', it's working!!  :wink2: 

.

----------


## Necco

_Hydrant_
_July 15 2008_



_The side walk in front of me began to change colors. Then fresh dew began to rise from the grass and clean the polluted air. The cars slashed by nowhere near the speed limit. I should teach these crazy people a lesson, put that could prove to be a waste of time. This lucid dreaming time is too precious to waste. The fire hydrant behind me began to walk into the street and started to dodge a few cars until a car finally bashed it down the road. The car swerves out of control and the driver passes out. The car runs into a bush and stays there. Smoke emits from the engine and the car is almost totaled, but the driver is still alive. Now the cars are finally slowing down. The truth is I was the one who controlled the walking hydrant._ 

_As I walk down this side walk I begin to collect the fresh dew from the grass and dandy lions. I float the water above my hands. This is becoming easier and easier._ 

_The water taste like lemonade, and a hint to hot sauce._

----------


## Clairity

> _The fire hydrant behind me began to walk into the street and started to dodge a few cars until a car finally bashed it down the road. The car swerves out of control and the driver passes out. The car runs into a bush and stays there. Smoke emits from the engine and the car is almost totaled, but the driver is still alive. Now the cars are finally slowing down. The truth is I was the one who controlled the walking hydrant._



LOL.. you are too bad!!  ::D:  

It's so good to read your dreams again Necco!!  ::content:: 

.

----------


## Necco

> LOL.. you are too bad!!  
> 
> It's so good to read your dreams again Necco!! 
> 
> .



   Hi Clairity! yeah its been a while but I havnt stopped lucid dreaming! Its way to valuable.

----------


## Clairity

> Hi Clairity! yeah its been a while but I havnt stopped lucid dreaming! Its way to valuable.



I'm glad.. and feel free to send some lucids my way!  :wink2: 

.

----------


## Necco

Wow its been a minute since Ive posted something here. Doesnt mean Ive stopped lucid dreaming!! (never) But this dream journal is getting kind crazy. Mortal Mist seems to popular so after these last few dreams, this journal will officially die and move there. I love you all who decided to read my dream experiences!! J

----------


## Clairity

> Mortal Mist seems to popular so after these last few dreams, this journal will officially die and move there. I love you all who decided to read my dream experiences!! J



I look forward to reading your dreams on MM then!  ::D: 

.

----------

